# What's pleasing you right now?



## ShatteredGlass

This thread is pretty much the positive version of "what's bothering you right now". 

An example would be "I have a day off school tomorrow", or "I just got a lot of work done".


----------



## yelda

playing musical instruments and surfing the net!


----------



## sad vlad

Nothing, right now.

In general, playing with my little rabbits and kitten. They are very cute.


----------



## 000XXX000

my own thoughts and random country lyrics from the radio running loops inside my head.


----------



## probably offline

inb4 "my hand"


----------



## Stilla

I bought a **** ton of new clothes on my mini vacation.


----------



## ThunderChild

Went skateboarding with my friend tonight and really felt in the groove


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

This wool is so soft! It's just SO SOFT!!! I cannot take it away from my face!


----------



## pocketbird

this cake that i just stuffed my face in and will arnett's existence


----------



## Fat Man

yesterday was my last day of vacation but it was extended to Sunday.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel pretty good right now.


----------



## noimagination

Got quite a while off and nothing too social coming up just yet which I'm pleased about.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Another day closer to death.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

My art skills c: 

And I have that eye to eye soundtrack from the goofy movie playing in my head....
I was nostalgia'ing earlier on YouTube lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Musicz. :3


----------



## fairy12

Be still, be calm, be yourself. Don't let anyone else's nonsense into your life. Cut out the noise. The right people will come to you. Do not seek out others. Keep your problems to yourself.


----------



## cosmicslop

I love eating salty food and then drinking water. Osmosis, baby.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have an all day excursion tomorrow. Should be a pretty easy day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Knowing that I am about to go to bed :lol

SUH-LEEP, people! 
It's 4:15am!


----------



## Patriot

something something your mom!

Jk

I'm pleased that I just did a HIIT workout, which is a very demanding cardio workout. 
Getting closer to the six pack!


----------



## redblurr

Videogames.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's finally the weekend. So while today was a less than fantastic day, at least I don't have to suffer tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Elad

picked up 3kg of cottage cheese for under $8, protein requirements for the next week going to be easier than playing pool against a blind man


----------



## deeeanabanana

Watching a documentary at 5:30 am? Yup, I feel like an useful member of society right now


----------



## itsjustin

The lunch hour is approaching. Gonna go shopping, and call the pizza place to pick up a lunch order for me and a coworker. I LOVE EATING AND BUYING THINGS I DON'T NEED.


----------



## rilakkuma

My Asian fusion lunch! :evil:banana:evil


----------



## Ekans

I'm loving the weather right now. It's cloudy and eventually raining today. I like that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Feelings of physical comfort.


----------



## Kakumbus

Listening to hollowwood undead feeling the cool air of my fan on my skin.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, I'm motivated enough to attempt some homework, and I have more than one day to do it, which is good, I suppose. I hate homework, but I should probably suck it up and do it, lol.


----------



## Cellophane

The idea of going to bed soon... sweet. I hope to wake up smarter.


----------



## rosecolored

this music and grapefruit juice


----------



## eveningbat

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> This wool is so soft! It's just SO SOFT!!! I cannot take it away from my face!


I also like soft and fluffy fabrics.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My anxiety attack has mostly passed. I feel better now, and it's nearing bed time. I love being in bed.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I have 3 weeks off work!

YAY!


----------



## Tranceaddict

My master's thesis finally starts rolling..About time, I should have been finished already. But I'm trying to see it as a learning process, a process through which I can discover my strenghts and weaknesses. The thing is it involves a lot of social interaction (calling people, making appointments, doing interviews) which frightens me a lot. But it's good exposure


----------



## NatalieM

I'm getting work done.

It's all a frigging mess but it's getting worked on, which is better than it not happening at all.


----------



## Testsubject

My current research project.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have a day off school tomorrow. Hooray! :boogie


----------



## Crisigv

My comfy bed.


----------



## bornofbrosiris

Aww, positive vibes. Loves it. I'm pleased right now because I have a crush on a guy, which means I am feeling something, which is unusual!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Evening is coming. So, yay for that, I guess.


----------



## National Anxiety

watching orange is the new black and lovin' it


----------



## Little Miss Hannah

The thought of staying up and having a laugh with my best friend tonight. Also the smell of dinner


----------



## SvanThorXx

I'm talking to one of my exes and I kind of like where it's taking me. She's a really positive person and it's helping me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Only one more school day of the week.

> I can do this.


----------



## Jinkies

It's a nice breezy evening and i'm watching AvP, a pretty underrated film.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

FINALLY. SCHOOL IS OVER AND THE WEEKEND HAS BEGUN. ****ing FINALLY!


----------



## McFly

Funny people on SAS forums.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

^YEAH LIEK MI 

LOLz


----------



## twitchy666

*limply*

a self-start wake up at 6am to plan my day

with nothing in mind. chores of checking the engines starts, leaving groceries for next week, surprised I've got enough stock. could exercise.

Feel like school and work regime

craving work which is unlikely


----------



## diamondheart89

Plaaaaans.  I'm excited.


----------



## MarjoleinL

Chatting on the phone with this guy I like a lot. He makes me laugh. We are going on a date soon, which is scaring me to death, but I'm very excited too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just finished The Legend of Zelda - A Link Between Worlds, and I gotta say, the ending was sooo good. It actually really made me smile. ^_^


----------



## nekomaru

Watching Dead Rising 3 gameplay walkthrough on Youtube...man, I've gots to get myself an X-box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy1984

really feel like i love my new gf. everything is gonna be ok with us


----------



## Elad

just heard the song "say my name" by destinys child for the first time in years, go me all bootylicious and nostalgic for that the music videos in the late 90s/early 00s. that contrast turned right up like a pic you're trying to hide the flaws in, all those vibrant colours/parties

now all we get is katy perry/lady gaga/nicki minaj trying to out weirdo each other, every video makes less sense in an attempt to appear edgy and arty but only leaves me asking what the hell is crawling out of your vagina wearing facepaint


----------



## lisbeth

I'm taking up a new hobby! I'm learning photography. Right now just reading books and watching videos and picking things up from other people but next month I'm joining an official camera club which I'll go to every week. It's intimidating because it's a very serious one and I'm a total beginner but I really want to learn all the technical side of it. I really want to get good at this. I know I can, too. I mean, I know I don't have a lot of natural visual creativity but most of this is skill-based... and unlike talent, skills are something you can learn.


----------



## cocooned

Picking up my new car today then going to Foxwoods tomorrow with 3 of my friends. Gonna be a dope week.


----------



## iKenn

Music, music and music!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This Asian made ginger beverage


----------



## ShatteredGlass

About to go to bed. I like bed, I wish I could stay there.... forever.


----------



## LolaViola

The Freschetta chicken club pizza I'm currently eating. Oh yeah baby. I didn't even know they made chicken club pizza until I bought it last night. I give it five stars. Oh yeah. :boogie


----------



## Citrine

$5 movie Tuesday with free popcorn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercise afterglow. I'm just laying here casually stretching & listening to "I'm Going In" by Lhasa De Sela, it's peaceful


----------



## momentsunset

Listening to acoustic songs and browsing imgur and SAS


----------



## Fat Man

The soundtrack to Kirby Triple Deluxe, it's so good.


----------



## wmu'14

Got drunk at my sister's rehearsal dinner. My sister is a ***** and dressed like a ***** but you don't notice that crap when you're drunk. I was able to talk to my cousins. Why can't I act like this all the time?
I'm so messed up and will never get anywhere and I can't talk to people but who cares when you have unlimited liquor and can drink like a fish? Got 22, 23 years down, can't be too much more. Got the buds that I need and the family that I need and the drinks that I need and the hobbies that I need. Just got to survive work and meeting new people and trying new things and I'm set. 
Tomorrow's actual wedding and its party. Can't wait for more drinkage and an evening of living in a fake fantasy happiness my life will never be. LOL that sounded depressing but this is SAD forum.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

NanoStar SOUL said:


> The soundtrack to Kirby Triple Deluxe, it's so good.


I want that game! Is it good? Assuming you've played it - of course.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Andras96

Nothing.


----------



## slyfox

Learning and experimenting with electricity and electronics was. I've learned a lot in just a few weeks but it is very confusing. I also feel like I should focus more on improving at ways to make money. Since I never want to be employed for someone else again I'm not sure if electronics will help. Just wish there was more time to work on many different things. 

Has been fun doing things with electricity though even if some of them might be considered at kid level. Some things I found fun were taking apart old thrift store RC cars for working DC motors, servos, etc. Also have played around with LEDS, making a vinegar battery, manually turning a DC motor to produce small amounts of electricity, etc. Tried to make a generator with copper coils and magnets, but I either failed or it was too weak to even light up an LED(need a multimeter if I continue with this stuff). All were fun but I keep beating myself feeling I should spend all my time focusing on a way to become self-employed.


----------



## StNaive

After writing and deleting like three posts in the bothering you thread, I figured this might be a better place to visit. So:

-This band I'm listening to, Ling tosite sigure, is really cool and I've been loving their music for the past few weeks. Non-stop listening type deal.
-A language-learning site I use for French came out with an Irish course that looks like it'll be pretty fun and interesting.
-I'm at that level of fatigue that actually feels pretty nice
-It pleases me that there's this thread to distract myself for a couple minutes, so thanks for that, CravingBass and the people who keep this thread on the front page


----------



## lethe1864

just listening to a bunch of new songs and dancing around lip syncing to them. Havent been able to do it in a while. my mood is so relaxed and happy right now  
Music is wonderful!!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's payday :3


----------



## Jamalam

Julie Doiron's I Can Wonder What You Did With Your Day. Fabulous album. And that bar of Lindt up there ^ looks HAMAZING.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's teh weekend.

Also - new brutalmoose video. Hellz yeah.


----------



## Relz

Had a f**king amazing meal. It was probably close to 1,500 calories but it was so good I don't care how unhealthy it was. 

omgggg <3 <3


----------



## Fat Man

Glass-Shards said:


> I want that game! Is it good? Assuming you've played it - of course.


Sorry for the late reply.

Kirby Triple Deluxe is pretty cool. It's kind of short with only six worlds to go through(give or take one). But they're really fun to play through and boss battles are tons of fun. I recommend it, but if you haven't played a Kirby game before you might find it a tad boring since the main campaign is a little on the easy side. but if you can get over that, it's a great game. Plus, their is tons to do after you beat the main story like arena mode.


----------



## SeanT

atm my computer but generally not much.


----------



## Violet Romantic

StNaive said:


> After writing and deleting like three posts in the bothering you thread, I figured this might be a better place to visit.


Good idea! I just posted in the "What's bothering you..." thread, and I figured I should balance things out by posting here:

Caramel praline frozen yogurt and shamelessly watching Friday Night Smackdown.


----------



## Fat Man

The Shovel Knight song "Strike the Earth! plains Passage", It's so catchy!


----------



## 525826

My morning cup of coffee :hyper


----------



## CleverCabbage

Midday cup of coffee :cup

...and a bowl of spicy beef flavoured noodles. Best combo!


----------



## nomoreants

The thought of suicide


----------



## Hyperkid

*lot of things*

Chronic masturbation, alchohol, music and trains


----------



## Slogger

Morning coffee --yes! And a three-day weekend, AND I have the house all to myself!


----------



## lockS

I've had lots of social exposure today, and surprisingly I feel pretty good!


----------



## slyfox

My cat napping in my chair with me. Wish I could also fall asleep


----------



## psyched1992

about to go to sleep  theres nothing quite like sleep,sleep is so warm and comfortable and its a nice break from reality, whether i remember my dreams or not. i especially love those moments when i wake up in the morning, still so sleepy and comfortable with my blanket and i just kind of turn over and continue sleeping <3


----------



## 525826

I love this forum post. LOL I feel better every time I read over it.


----------



## Charmeleon

Mini cinnamon rolls, mmmmmmm...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

omfg these fred videos are freaking hysterical im done :'D


----------



## pollutedessence

So far today: Regular Show
Trying to find a movie to watch now.


----------



## lockS

I just finished working on school stuff...and I'm tiiiired. But now I can kick back and relax


----------



## thecrazy88

I'm taking two edX courses online. It's not the same as being in school again, but at least I'm learning things and I don't have to be bored all the time.


----------



## Charmeleon

Jack In The Box...god I'm a fatass xD


----------



## tea111red

I'm the only one home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This soy chai latte I just made


----------



## Rhabdophis

Watching the X-Files.


----------



## Roch

-The leaves outside are turning orange and red...which means my favorite seasons autumn and winter are coming. 

-This cup of tulsi Indian masala chai 

-Realizing that I have conquered quite a few of my 2014 goals


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Got a super cute dress for my brother in law's wedding in a smaller size than I'd hoped. Totally geeking out on the new season of top model. :3


----------



## NiamhB

My sister just made some cupcakes


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Your mum.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I haven't felt totally bored and depressed all day today.


----------



## Elad




----------



## 525826




----------



## ShatteredGlass

1.) I did work today.
2.) I faced my fears in a class.
3.) There is an all day excursion tomorrow and I don't need to worry about tomorrow. There is only like 20 people going so it should hopefully be a nice n' easy day.


----------



## SeraphSoul

The song, the dance, & the nice light colors...
Plus the lyrics relate to my thoughts right now if you look up the english translation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jazz music


----------



## 525826

SeraphSoul said:


> The song, the dance, & the nice light colors...
> Plus the lyrics relate to my thoughts right now if you look up the english translation


:heart :heart :heart :heart
so cute & happy ^u^


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today has actually been a fairly decent day.


----------



## 525826

Dinner... it was really good


----------



## feels

Thee Oh Sees are coming to a town nearby at the beginning of November. I might plan ahead and request that day off at some point so it doesn't conflict with work. I'm so pumped.


----------



## Znuffle

My hand... Oh jesus what I'd do if I didn't have a hand.. Wait... I can just hump things...

Meh.. I guess i'll be fine then


----------



## cosmicslop

this is unexpected but i found some silly putty while i was cleaning up my room. i don't know what are the chemical properties of it that makes it never dry out and stay soft, but that makes it superior to playdoh. i'm talking like an articulate 5 year old right now. seriously. silly putty and playdoh. why does it gotta be so flesh colored? kinda gross.


----------



## slyfox

My girlfriend being sweet and helping me with things while I'm sick


----------



## Fat Man

This music


----------



## Umpalumpa

The first thing that came to my mind when i saw this thread was "hm kinki" i need to sleep


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Smash Bros..


----------



## TooScaredToTry

The quote from Walter Mitty about LIVING in a moment, rather than being distracted by the camera. I've been saying that for YEARS, but he said it better than I ever could.


----------



## feels

Goin' to the State Fair of Texas on Saturday.  But then I also have work at 5:00 that afternoon so that's a bummer. Gonna be super tired, but oh well. Corn dogs!


----------



## Slobst

My practical went really well. I was really worried about it


----------



## SeraphSoul

Fooood! nom nom ^^


----------



## cocooned

Packing my bags and getting ready to take a week long vacation in Northern Cali. Cant wait to leave


----------



## TheHopeless

[Insert obligatory sex joke here]


----------



## bancho1993

Feel really relaxed after a week off from work.


----------



## momentsunset

A relaxing song


----------



## C808

Agnes Obel music


----------



## Ape

Remembering my dead ex...whenever I listen to the orchestral arrangement of KH2's Dearly Beloved, I remember how we played through that game together.


----------



## vania31415

I went in for an interview yesterday for a position I was sure I wouldn't be considered for, and it wasn't a complete faliure!


----------



## Violet Romantic

People who have kind hearts and are not afraid to show it.


----------



## TryingMara

I have the day off. Plus, I got new boots yesterday that I'm obsessed with


----------



## thecrazy88

This manga I'm reading hasn't had a translated update in almost a year, and I just found out there's 2 new chapters.


----------



## PandaBearx

I did my nails & I think I did a pretty good job


----------



## slyfox

The thought of finally going to bed. Also last night wasn't a complete loss because I did a little work with clay


----------



## JayDivision

The fact that I actually lost 14 pounds already and even tho I still got a long ways to go, it has motivated me to keep going instead of quitting like I usually do



Also I actually put in application at a temp agency on a whim yesterday instead of putting it off for weeks.


----------



## mranon

Team Fortress 2 is having its Halloween event this month. That's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## illage2

Playing video games is really the only thing that pleases me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This chai latte with soy & 2 sugars


----------



## thatweirdguy

"I dont have to be around people for 2 more days"


----------



## cosmicslop

eating some pineapple fruit bars while watching wonder showzen


----------



## Skeletra

I got a job . I went to an interview last week for a 50% job. I wasn't good enough for that but I got a job as an extra instead. This means they will call me when they need me . It is a whole lot better than nothing.


----------



## feels

My boyfriend tends to wake up in the middle of the night and say weird, sleepy things that don't make any sense. It's really cute and hilarious.


----------



## probably offline

I just got a text that my Mandarin(Chinese) course book has arrived at the post office :3


----------



## Citrine

This apple scone. Just delightful.


----------



## Who Loves You

The rain.


----------



## andy1984

making some progress with my programming. yay


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been listening to that new Flying Lotus album all week. It never fails to calm me down and make me feel a higher dimension. c: His music does that well.


----------



## Ladysoul

Your Dadda


----------



## Stilla

Gonna light some candles and curl up with a book in the couch. Some of my favorite things. <3


----------



## crimeclub

Glass-Shards said:


> I feel smug when I realize that I can fall in love with people of either sex. Weird? Arrogant? Bleh. I don't really care what you think. o_o


Upping my dating options by 100% would be awesome. Jealous.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> Upping my dating options by 100% would be awesome. Jealous.


Become bisexual bruh!

jk lol


----------



## crimeclub

Glass-Shards said:


> Become bisexual bruh!
> 
> jk lol


Haha, as soon as I come across a dude that inspires sexual feelings in me (Bradley Cooper comes close lol) then ill proudly declare my new sexuality, until then I'm afraid I'm excluded to just females.


----------



## To22

Puts a smile on my face every time:


----------



## slyfox

My cat laying in my lap with his head resting in my hand


----------



## EmyMax

The beautiful fresh breeze that's coming from my balcony.
It has been very unusually hot (30°) for 2 days straight, here (no kidding). Was hot and humid as a sauna. Couldn't sleep very well :mum
Finally I can relax for good...... 
I hate hot temperatures. They just get on my nerves, and can't have a very restful and relaxing sleep, nor do anything else that requires attention and concentration. They just kill me, all the time. 
I pretty much prefer the beautiful breeze of Autumn and Spring over anything else. :yes


----------



## cosmicslop

Enjoying Indian Summer while it lasts. Pleased to also know the cold weather will be coming. And also really got to find out it's true that the muscle memory of a skill you have is still there in your head even if you haven't done it for a long time. You may be rusty at it, but it's there. Everything has been going smoothly this week. It's nice feeling content with life once again.


----------



## slyfox

That I can buy fresh cranberries in stores again  Like snacking on them raw.


----------



## Nms563

Life in general. I've been trying new things lately and have just been more healthy all around.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm nearly done another song & that brings me one step closer to completing another album finally


----------



## EternalTime

Thinking of my soul mate and enjoying the cold weather today. I feel so lucky.


----------



## electra cute

I'm currently in my final class of the day at school. When I get out, I get to see the love of my life and spend the weekend with him. ♥


----------



## Blaze Crow

The mortal kombat theme playing in my cycling class.


----------



## slyfox

Finally having the option to nap today


----------



## vania31415

This semster (and my degree) is almost over! AND I was offered a research scholarship which will keep me very busy over the holidays!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The blood pumping through me after that cross cycle session. Also, this classic Premier League Match between Chelsea & Man-U


----------



## peachypeach

we all washed a dog together in the tub, i have a good friend who talks to me, , i went to the library, i have someone great, i have hope, i have it "easy" 

i'm going to learn about taxes, God is amazing.................


----------



## projectdelta

Its Saturday


----------



## EmyMax

This....


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I think this thread should be made sticky.


----------



## Fat Man

The Sausage Egg and Cheese McGriddle is love, The Sausage Egg and Cheese McGriddle is life.
(Don't take it the wrong way)


----------



## lisbeth

I realised today that I've talked to a ton of new people without even realising it. I'm running into nice girls all over the place. It's great. It's not like I've really made any new friends yet but it's so nice to have people to say hi to. For the first time I feel like maybe acquaintances are going to fall into place and friends develop gradually without me having to force it. Maybe.


----------



## projectfear22

Reading trough the forum I guess


----------



## EmyMax

This beautiful sound 






How I wish the airport of Reggio Calabria was INTERCONTINENTAL and full of heavy wide-bodied jets, arriving and departing from that small Runway 33.....
Would had loved to see and feel some heavy steering, high pitch takeoffs, "violent" reverse thrusts that blows anything with no mercy......
Man, oh, man.......:b


----------



## EmyMax

Watching the thunderstorm and listening to the heavy rain that's pouring on my roof.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This cup of chai tea


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Glass-Shards said:


> I think this thread should be made sticky.


Seconded.


----------



## EmyMax

The fact that with these strong cold fronts I can relax, enjoy myself even more, and sleep very well, too.


----------



## Fat Man

STRONGER THEN ONE, STRONGER THEN TEN, STRONGER THEN A HUNDRED MAN! HYUP!

Man I love that part.


----------



## Zyriel

Rum soaked pineapple chunks! xD


----------



## n3rdbrat

RIght now, I am pleased that I live in a beautiful house with cool people. I am pleased with my living situation and with my efforts in school, which I should get back to starting tomorrow (I've been preoccupied lately). I am also pleased that I am actively seeking help to treat things I have issues with like SA. <3


----------



## baseballdude

I love this conference center where I have worked at since 2011 and have attended since I was 2 years old. Not many people can say they love where they work, but I do.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Even though I should be sleeping I am just enjoying some time alone online with the TV on before later in the awful day. It's so wonderful when I don't have to deal with the public or anyone regarding anything especially things I am not enthusiastic about anymore.


----------



## tieffers

Being at home instead of the Halloween party I thought I was going to have to go to earlier. (...Some uncharacteristic part of me was sort of looking forward to it, though...)


----------



## slyfox

Watching The Cave with Lonelioness


----------



## ShatteredGlass

slyfox said:


> Watching The Cave with Lonelioness


How does that work? Skype or something?


----------



## EmyMax

Listening to Coil's "Music to play in the dark" album together with the faint sounds of the mighty Rolls-Royce RB211-524 engines do their job. 
There's a particular whistle that only Rolls Royce engines mounted on 747's do.....I can tell it was recorded on a 747, as I remember the sounds they make when on cruise level......very relaxing after you hear it, actually, on a 20hrs flight to Australia.






With this, I wish you all a good day/good night!


----------



## slyfox

Glass-Shards said:


> How does that work? Skype or something?


We live together now. When we were in a long distance relationship we would just watch the same movie/show at the same time. We used msn and phone to talk.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Marijuana +


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

My wonderful, super amazing, soon-to-be husband makes me feel like I won the lottery (๑'ω'๑)


----------



## eveningbat

slyfox said:


> We live together now. When we were in a long distance relationship we would just watch the same movie/show at the same time. We used msn and phone to talk.


Congratulations.  That's so good.


----------



## Ellethwyn

Fire in the stove keeping me warm


----------



## Quirky

The fact that I can watch 1 in thousands of possible videos on Netflix and that I'm continuing to learn more about the world without needing to socialize with people. God I love the internet!


----------



## slyfox

eveningbat said:


> Congratulations.  That's so good.


Thanks  was really tough with traveling and moving. She lived about 6 hours away from me


----------



## tumerking

The weather. I love fall.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

tumerking said:


> The weather. I love fall.


It's Spring here. ;_;


----------



## Zyriel

Incense and BBQ pork.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The fact that I may still be able to get a guitar teaching job


----------



## EternalTime

Thinking of my amazing and perfect soul mate :heart


----------



## SummerRae

Well in general, my boyfriend pleases me. His love is amazing (emotionally speaking), I'm very happy to have someone in life. I take his love for granted all the time and I don't really appreciate him as much as I should. I know I could never leave him for good, we do fight and break up but we plead with each other to take the other back immediately. 
I love him very much, I know things between him and I aren't going so well, but I will always love him even at the hardest of times between us. The joy and love he's brought into my life is wonderful, he's here for me when nobody else is anymore. I love him with all my heart and I pray to God that he's the man I will spend forever with. 
_I'm sorry hunny bunny _


----------



## joked35

I've got a beer. Things can only get better from here!


----------



## Ladysoul

Sqwot


----------



## erickmanson

thinking about someone i love


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

This peanut butter and jelly chapstick is amazing. Got to appreciate the little things


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've uploaded my 3rd album to most of my music sites


----------



## EmyMax

Watching some funny parodies on Youtube.......






Can't stop laughing at this one :haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## AceEmoKid

this wonderful track i was fortunate enough to click on by SAS member estse. ****ing perfect late night, drifting ambience. if this track somehow reproduced itself into a full length album, i'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## EcoProg

my friend that was offline for four days is now online and im having fun times


----------



## Zyriel

Mylanta to keep the goddamn food in my stomach ~_~


----------



## KultKing

Listening to some music, while cozy in bed


----------



## AceEmoKid

this hella adorbs gif created by an even more adorbs tumblr webcomic based on an oddly satisfying crack ship between trixie and maud


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## goku23

got a new flavour protein powder - rum & raisin and its pretty fcuking awesome!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> this hella adorbs gif created by an even more adorbs tumblr webcomic based on an oddly satisfying crack ship between trixie and maud


they're complete opposites though...? maud is completely apathetic and doesn't care while trixie is over the top and...










soz


----------



## slyfox

Most of the house finally being clean. Have room to move around


----------



## Losti

Two very nice new friendships I've made recently. Also upcoming vacations, but still I feel like I'm no where near as enthusiastic as I should be.


----------



## CrazyShyOne

That it is the Holiday Season.

That this semester is almost over.


----------



## cosmicslop

this pine scent wafting from the x-mas tree and knowing it's white chocolate + peppermint season. **** pumpkin spice.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

my new school is a ****ing godsend compared to my old one


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Journey


----------



## goku23

ive got tomorrow off!
can wake up nice and late for once...might just keep my alarm on...just so i can look at it when it goes off, laugh like a madman, throw it against the wall and go back to bed.


----------



## i suck at life

i dont have to wake up early tomorrow, and im enjoying some leftover spaghetti, and i bought an iced coffee i was craving.

also just knowing that i have junk food in the pantry makes me happy lol


----------



## Andre Sossi

I've just learned how to use a mixer to mix multiple channels and output the signal to my recorder.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Andre Sossi said:


> I've just learned how to use a mixer to mix multiple channels and output the signal to my recorder.


That's awesome! It's always sweet when the toys are in full flow


----------



## Andre Sossi

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's awesome! It's always sweet when the toys are in full flow


Hey I just listened to some of your music and I really liked "The Soar With Them". Made want to start playing again  Haven't played for ages.... literally  It's probably been 5-6 years already. I wonder if the strings are still whole.

By the way, very nice guitar. Do you like Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just got a message from the manager of the liquor store I applied to work at asking me to return her call to setup an interview. It's just up the road so this is an ideal gig if I can get it. Gonna take a breath & ring her back



Andre Sossi said:


> Hey I just listened to some of your music and I really liked "The Soar With Them". Made want to start playing again  Haven't played for ages.... literally  It's probably been 5-6 years already. I wonder if the strings are still whole.
> 
> By the way, very nice guitar. Do you like Led Zeppelin?


Glad you like the tune bro. You should start playing again, it's good for the soul, lol. I don't know a lot of Zeppelin(Dazed & Confused, Kashmir, Black Dog, Good News/Bad News, etc) but I do like them. I didn't buy that guitar because of them though, I got it because my brother's friend's dad wanted someone to plays to take it off his hands, he gave a price too good to refuse. Also, it's a Japanese made copy not a Gibson or Epiphone & it needs work


----------



## Andre Sossi

Canadian Brotha said:


> I just got a message from the manager of the liquor store I applied to work at asking me to return her call to setup an interview. It's just up the road so this is an ideal gig if I can get it. Gonna take a breath & ring her back
> 
> Glad you like the tune bro. You should start playing again, it's good for the soul, lol. I don't know a lot of Zeppelin(Dazed & Confused, Kashmir, Black Dog, Good News/Bad News, etc) but I do like them. I didn't buy that guitar because of them though, I got it because my brother's friend's dad wanted someone to plays to take it off his hands, he gave a price too good to refuse. Also, it's a Japanese made copy not a Gibson or Epiphone & it needs work


Well, it's a beautiful guitar. I have an Epiphone Les Paul. I'll probably give it another chance over weekend  
By the way, hope you get that job. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Andre Sossi said:


> Well, it's a beautiful guitar. I have an Epiphone Les Paul. I'll probably give it another chance over weekend
> By the way, hope you get that job. Keep us posted and good luck!


Cheers Bro! Give that 'Lessy' some lovin', lol


----------



## EternalTime

Thinking about how lucky I am to have my soul mate, I'm happier than I've ever been.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm officially free from school for about 7 weeks.


----------



## Vilanelle

your girlfriend, op


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Vilanelle said:


> your girlfriend, op


what girlfriend


----------



## Vilanelle

Glass-Shards said:


> what girlfriend


exactly. not anymore jaja


----------



## Zyriel

Electrical tape, quite possibly the best thing ever along with hot glue hahaha just fix like anything with that stuff xD


----------



## TenYears

Got my kids big Christmas present. Really nice basketball goal ($550, on sale for $165). Pretty sure they're gonna really like it, they all love to play. They played with their old one until it broke lol.


----------



## ImBrittany

Jealous by Nick Jonas is pleasing me right now


----------



## cosmicslop

It's raining nicely outside but no sight or sound of the storm they predicted, which I hoped for. Wanted to hear the thunder a-bangin'.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I'm writing and playing music again. I don't think I'm any good at it but I still love to do it, and I love that I'm doing it again.


----------



## TryingMara

Asmr videos.


----------



## T Studdly

The fact that today i'm finally legal to drink.


----------



## Bawsome

http://solarfields.bandcamp.com/


----------



## connor91

Girlfriend...


----------



## Zyriel

Donuts xD Chocolates, Crumbs, Apple Fritters, Cinnamon Rolls @[email protected] ahhhh so many choices!


----------



## Wren611

My dinner was lovely this evening.

(Unfortunately I was too eager with it and now have a stomach ache...)


----------



## ShadowWraith

I stopped staying up so late and depriving myself of sleep, and it's pretty great how much less anxiety I have as a result of that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The song "Out of Touch" by Death


----------



## CWe

This delicious can of Mountain Dew!


----------



## Zyriel

Haha so good, "So leader, how shall we respond?", "Megatraon you will allow me to lead?!?!", "A wise tyrant always allows a fool take the lead in a crisis." "Yesss~" xD


----------



## GGTFM

My g*********.


----------



## megsy00

After weeding out the bad people in my life, I'm surrounded by only positive good hearted people and I will say it has helped soo much!


----------



## hmweasley

I baked cupcakes today without a mix for the first time, and they seem to have turned out okay. I haven't tasted them yet (they're out cooling right now) and still need to make frosting, but I feel pretty good about them.


----------



## JayDivision

I lost 50 pounds in under the time I expected.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My first trial of Boxer Apple Ale in the free Dos Equis glass I got from work


----------



## slyfox

That I'm not feeling too sick atm.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Barclays Premier League going strong on Boxing Day, always awesome!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The music i'm listening to


----------



## TabbyTab

This steak sandwich from Arby's


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got a new Belgian Beer & some Bourbon to try after work tonight


----------



## Blue Dino

Late night cravings with leftover chow mein doused with Sriracha sauce.


----------



## CWe

My two pillows and three blankets 

My two dogs also


----------



## cosmicslop

This weird localized headache I had on the right side is finally gone after 24 hours. No need to think, 'well this be how I die' anymore.


----------



## Joe

ive only thought of death twice today


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a number from a gal on Tinder & I've got a slight buzz from the beer I just had


----------



## The Linux Guy

My Manjaro Linux installs have been working well. I haven't had to do a re install in over a month.


----------



## megsy00

Comfort food  yumm


----------



## projectfear22

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace being on TV, free time to read Mangas, watch Anime and draw, and free time in general. Star Wars just ended D: oh well there sure is some other movie on the tv


----------



## Charmeleon

Cookies nom nom nom


----------



## Tsuba11

Getting another 13+ episodes of anime in tonight.  Feels like such an accomplishment... to me, anyway!


----------



## Dilweedle

This video





and I just made some great soup, I bought a ton of new games, & I just realized I haven't thought about suicide all month, sweet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Making pancakes with this griddle is a cakewalk


----------



## gamingpup

MEAT!


----------



## Zyriel

gamingpup said:


> MEAT!


Yesss! I agree there sir! SUMMER SAUSAGE, IN WINTER! @[email protected] THE CONTRADICTIONS! Lmfao reminds me of this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Belgian Beer, they know how to do it right


----------



## Zyriel

Clearly people need to be pleased by more things in this year of new lol, and with that CHOCOLATE CHEERIOS~


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There little things like at any job but I like this gig, glad I got it


----------



## thevenacava

I made a carrot cake, which is in the oven. My anticipation on what it'll taste like makes me happy. I hope it'll be yummy


----------



## momentsunset

Music


----------



## jcastaway

took a really nice shower today. My meds are making me feel human again. I also bought some rose botanical potpourri. Smells so good


----------



## Icecube

Apparently someone I know like me. A mutal friend told me and it made my day. I am not sure what to do about it though.


----------



## Polo1

Whats pleasing me is something sexual.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The song Bad Man by Steel Pulse


----------



## The Linux Guy

Currently Linux.


----------



## EMPx

Ben & Jerrys Choc Fudge Ice Cream. Nicotine.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen

The first bite of an incredibly fresh apple. Too refreshing for words.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reggae music. Also that customers regularly ask about the music I play at work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer, Jazz, & Footy Podcasts


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## The Linux Guy

not pleased


----------



## SummerRae

Death


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The potential to start a duo with a musician I know & start playing cafes & other small gigs


----------



## P1e2

Jazz music, accomplished completing my to do list and also got oil changed in my car, took a nap, shopped for groceries.


----------



## Barakiel

Finally got over eye strain/headache I was having


----------



## Crisigv

My neighbourhood... and my car made it on t.v.


----------



## Avesatani

nothing atm


----------



## Laughing Fox

Anime, currently. But I've also recently started moving so in a way that feels as if I am starting over, a new chapter in my life. I like change so something as simple as new surroundings can boost me up a little.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This quiet morning at work


----------



## Zyriel

Banana Chips.


----------



## Last of the Time Lords

Planning my trip to London


----------



## Avesatani

chicken breasts with potato that i'm trying to cook. hopefully i'll not die of my own cooking skills


----------



## TabbyTab

Popcorn crumbs


----------



## GarakLee

The realization of my opportunities.


----------



## Farideh

My hand


----------



## GGTFM

Glitchy lop <3


----------



## baseballdude

Thankful for this busy season of work with my two jobs. My paychecks have been looking good and I enjoy being productive every day. I haven't had a full day off in two and a half weeks and I won't have a day off until probably next Friday, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## feels

I'm the happiest and most confident I've ever been. It's about goddamn time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finishing my shift right now


----------



## S a m

One of my favorite shows is about to start up again this week.


----------



## TryingMara

Watching I show I used to be obsessed with. I haven't seen it in so long, but I still love it.


----------



## Ellazona

Just got a bunch of work done, and i have a day off at work tomorrow


----------



## Zyriel

Dunkin' Sticks!


----------



## TryingMara

ASMR videos.


----------



## JustJordan

Playing Project Zomboid


----------



## Hylar

Learning a song on guitar


----------



## anyoldkindofday

I'm somehow feeling pretty good today and yesterday , don't know why exactly, I'm hoping this means the annual winterdepression is over ..


----------



## losthismarbles

Looking at porn. Well not right right now... but soon.


----------



## forgetmylife

not much, music and money and alcohol


----------



## Zyriel

How soft my hair is xD


----------



## Barakiel

Learned the release date of Brian Wilson's new album :boogie


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish something was pleasing me.


----------



## Barakiel

not sure why I ever thought this would be funny...


----------



## The Linux Guy

Corporal Clegg said:


> Maybe I can grant you that wish


No thanks I'm straight.


----------



## Kevin001

This smoothie in my mouth.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

This story.

These touching photographs show a lioness adopting a helpless antelope calf - after she killed its mother.

The intimidating beast had just finished devouring a Ugandan Kob, and had the wounds to show for it, when its terrified child emerged.

...The lioness first stares at the calf in shock, before roaring angrily at it to make it go away.

Finally, her maternal instincts take over, and after batting the quivering calf with a paw, she picks up the orphaned baby and carries it off like one of her own cubs.










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-takes-pity-antelope-calf-killing-mother.html


----------



## The Linux Guy

The fact that I have a terrible time finding good Conversation.


----------



## Mxx1

Vacation, i guess that is kind of pleasing, or else nothing much.


----------



## Crisigv

My wonderful, hot coffee.


----------



## slyfox

The smooth feeling of the stone pendent I spent hours hand sanding. Very tedious but nice to go from a rough dull stone to a smooth shiny one. Glad to also be working on something again


----------



## CWe

Nice cup of Dr. Pepper


----------



## ShatteredGlass

CWe said:


> Nice cup of Dr. Pepper


Dr Pepper is great but it's in rather scarce supply where I live.


----------



## CWe

Glass-Shards said:


> Dr Pepper is great but it's in rather scarce supply where I live.


Oh yea? How come


----------



## ShatteredGlass

CWe said:


> Oh yea? How come


I think you can only get it imported here. Some places have it, but not that many places do. You can't get it in a supermarket, as far as I know. I've only seen it once, in a local pizza place.


----------



## CWe

Glass-Shards said:


> I think you can only get it imported here. Some places have it, but not that many places do. You can't get it in a supermarket, as far as I know. I've only seen it once, in a local pizza place.


Well bummer but also a good thing. It's bad for you anyway


----------



## Choci Loni

cat


----------



## zonebox

My puppy, right now she is just sitting next to me because she likes me for some odd reason :lol Dogs have this sort of undying love for their owners, they really know how to get into our hearts.

Sometimes, I'll just be fiddling away at my computer, and she will come up to me and give me a big hug, while just seemingly appear to smile, and stare at me with affection.


----------



## eveningbat

dontwaitupforme said:


> This story.
> 
> These touching photographs show a lioness adopting a helpless antelope calf - after she killed its mother.
> 
> The intimidating beast had just finished devouring a Ugandan Kob, and had the wounds to show for it, when its terrified child emerged.
> 
> ...The lioness first stares at the calf in shock, before roaring angrily at it to make it go away.
> 
> Finally, her maternal instincts take over, and after batting the quivering calf with a paw, she picks up the orphaned baby and carries it off like one of her own cubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-takes-pity-antelope-calf-killing-mother.html


How cute.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

eveningbat said:


> How cute.


<333


----------



## Riri11

myself


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brandy


----------



## Imbored21

tumblr porn


----------



## smarticus

I haven't watched sailor moon since I was a kid, so now I'm marathoning it on youtube. There's a ton of stuff I didn't catch or understand back then.


----------



## Kevin001

My hand like always.


----------



## LoneWolf14

Got a almost new 2014 Chevy cruze yesterday


----------



## Zyriel

Quarter pounder with cheese and coffee cake xD


----------



## social worker

Mozart's _Requiem_--hope my co-worker's don't catch me with tears in my eyes:b


----------



## slyfox

My rough red jasper stones that arrived in the mail today. Going to carve them eventually into pendants and maybe other things. Also haven't been having trouble with my ear today.


----------



## slyfox

After years of not trying to sell anything online, I finally listed a few items today.


----------



## CWe

My little dog trying to hump our other little dog


----------



## Skeletra

I have this thing, where my anxiety spikes when I'm constrained. This includes hugs.. The longer the worse.

It just dawned on me that my "boyfriend" hugged me for 5 minutes yesterday, and I didn't get panicky at all . Totally fine. No mental chaos, no accelerated heartbeat, not even a hint of over-thinking about anything. Usually I'm practically a mess by 3 minutes .


----------



## Bored Alien

dontwaitupforme said:


> This story.
> 
> These touching photographs show a lioness adopting a helpless antelope calf - after she killed its mother.
> 
> The intimidating beast had just finished devouring a Ugandan Kob, and had the wounds to show for it, when its terrified child emerged.
> 
> ...The lioness first stares at the calf in shock, before roaring angrily at it to make it go away.
> 
> Finally, her maternal instincts take over, and after batting the quivering calf with a paw, she picks up the orphaned baby and carries it off like one of her own cubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-takes-pity-antelope-calf-killing-mother.html


The lions have learned to herd, we're all doomed. ..

Anyway girl i thought was ignoring me messaged me just now woohoo.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Bored Alien said:


> The lions have learned to herd, we're all doomed. ..
> 
> Anyway girl i thought was ignoring me messaged me just now woohoo.


:lol

P.S good luck!


----------



## VeMuñeca

Thoughts of Michael Fassbender!


----------



## Kml5111

LoneWolf14 said:


> Got a almost new 2014 Chevy cruze yesterday


Nice!


----------



## LoneWolf14

Kml5111 said:


> Nice!


 I'm loving it man. No worries of any problems, insane gas milage. Most of all a huge confidence boost.


----------



## eveningbat

A song, though it is actually sad.


----------



## srschirm

The sun is melting the snow.


----------



## eveningbat

srschirm said:


> The sun is melting the snow.


Good. Your kind smile has made it melt.  So it will no longer be icy and slippery, I guess. Our snow has melted away.


----------



## srschirm

eveningbat said:


> Good. Your kind smile has made it melt.  So it will no longer be icy and slippery, I guess. Our snow has melted away.


Awwww  so sweet. Yes, tomorrow it should be well over freezing with rain, so hopefully even more will melt then. I'm glad spring is started to appear.


----------



## Bored Alien

srschirm said:


> Awwww  so sweet. Yes, tomorrow it should be well over freezing with rain, so hopefully even more will melt then. I'm glad spring is started to appear.


I like the snow so long as there's places to walk. Quite a lot melted today if it all goes it'll be kinda sad but maybe ill be able to take a walk again finally without threat of frostbite and falling on my ***.

And my sisters dog i was watching all weekend is gone so i might be able to sleep now.


----------



## djp15

listening to music. writing stuff. putting things out there. i like walking by the water or sitting on a park bench or steps on a random brownstone to clear my head.


----------



## Flora20

That I will go somewhere fun tomorrow


----------



## funnynihilist

asmr videos


----------



## TuxedoChief

My 4-day weekend.


----------



## Cmasch

I felt pretty awful yesterday, but I feel pretty awesome today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My discount at work is officially a go, liquor is going to be cheaper for me now


----------



## Fat Man

Organizing my shelf and planning my weekend.



funnynihilist said:


> asmr videos


Yes, This!


----------



## Conviction07

That in a couple days I'm going to be an uncle for the first time. It makes me feel so grown up.


----------



## TryingMara

One of my favorite movies is on- _Over The Hedge_ 



Conviction07 said:


> That in a couple days I'm going to be an uncle for the first time. It makes me feel so grown up.


Congrats! It's such an exciting time.


----------



## Conviction07

TryingMara said:


> Congrats! It's such an exciting time.


Thanks.


----------



## mysterymachine

My cute little kitty cat.


----------



## Barakiel

I love when you squirt lotion out of a bottle and it looks like calligraphy written your hand


----------



## TryingMara

Birds chirping and sunlight. Reminds me of warm, happy days, with everyone outside- I like that warmth, energy and being surrounded by life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Multiple yawns. (Still waiting..)


----------



## GenoWhirl

Songwriting and practising music.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Unexpected phone call, possibly meeting up tomorrow. Made me feel 100% better.


----------



## Astrofreak6

That i am off tomorrow and can finally rest and relax. Stress-free:boogie


----------



## Flora20

That I got a big discount on the the art supplies I bought today


----------



## AllieG

The fact that with this post, I have reached my goal of 1000 posts.


----------



## Bored Alien

It's really quite relaxing and pleasing to have a beard long enough to stroke while in thought.


----------



## meema

It's spring break which means I don't have to go to school and I can sleep in, haha.


----------



## RueTheKnight

I actually managed to start a conversation with someone I've been wanting to talk to for a while now. We mainly talked about an anime we both like but it really lifted my mood a lot 



funnynihilist said:


> asmr videos


Ahhh my favorite way to combat insomnia nicenicenice


----------



## Zack

I completed an on-line application to do some voluntary work in my neighbourhood. This makes me happy that I am making some small progress. I applied for two positions which basically involve decreasing the entropy of books and paper in a closed system.


----------



## TenYears

Thinking about my new best friend (well, FWB) and our date yesterday. I really kind of surprised myself wrt overcoming my anxiety. After work we went to the Houston Museum of Natural Science and saw the Samurai Warrior exhibit. It was awesome, just breathtaking. Then we went next door to a botanical garden and walked around for a while. Wandered over to the reflecting pool and finally to the Miller Outdoor Theatre, and just sat in the seats and people watched and talked for...quite a while actually. We discovered a really awesome Mexican restaurant not far from my place. Got home around 9:00 and messed around lol and fell asleep in each others arms. So far she's not been much of a cuddler, but we were in each other's arms all night last night.

And my anxiety was, just....almost non-existent. Even around the crowded museum, and all those wide open spaces, in the crowded restaurant...I was fine. She makes me feel very at ease and she said she feels the same around me.

She also knows how to push my buttons...I mean, she can be a real tease. When we've been on break at work, we'll go out to my car and she'll start conversations about her sexual fantasies. What she wants me to do with whipped cream. What she wants to do to me right now. We're trying to hide it, but I'm pretty sure the word is out at work that we've hooked up. I mean, people we work with aren't idiots.

She left a pair of her panties for me on my bed when she left to go back home today 

God I miss her already. She's so awesome. Pure awesomeness. I'm a better man, just for having known her. She's just...so....awesome. I want to make her happy. And I get the feeling sometimes that I do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of my favorite Belgian beers & also a new Belgian beer have arrived at work for me to try


----------



## JustSmileZee

My recent performance in the game i play. (League of legends, if anyone else plays)


----------



## zonebox

I'm going camping today, looking forward to spending some time outside of this house.


----------



## Milestiba

I registered on this forum and now I have another possibility to practice my English and improve more and more. :b


----------



## CWe

This snow we got today! it's not much but it's pretty


----------



## Andre

HTML:


I heard from a friend in Florida today.


----------



## Barakiel

My parents are sick, so I have a genuine excuse for keeping my bedroom door closed all day.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I am so excited for this weekend. Going to dance!


----------



## HellCell

This thread. It's refreshing to hear some positivity for a break.


----------



## TabbyTab

Fka twigs and eggs


----------



## Seegan

Watching my rats play.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

exceptionally beautiful fetish-filled fanfiction featuring everybody's favorite colorful horses.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Code Geass is great, although I feel that Death Note is a bit better, at least in terms of amount of flaws. I went through all 25 episodes of R1 in a couple of days. Now for the next 25.


----------



## Insignificant Other

At this precise moments, probably the efficacy of Ambien. I just woke up, and Ambien always just seems to hit the spot when it comes to helping me fall asleep.


----------



## Insignificant Other

Corporal Clegg said:


> My parents are sick, so I have a genuine excuse for keeping my bedroom door closed all day.


Lol. I have a roommate who keeps his door shut all the time. I have learned to get used to it without taking it personally.


----------



## Zack

_Towards the Flame: Empire, War and the End of Tsarist Russia_ by Dominic Lieven (advance reading copy). At page 248.


----------



## Andras96

This:


----------



## TheDigitalMan

The warm spring weather, listening to music, playing an entire song on guitar, hanging out with my friends, when attractive people smile at me and I smile back (Pretty soon I'll even be able to talk to them!), my new glasses and the fact that I can finally get some reading done.


----------



## TabbyTab

The doors


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Put a bunch of body shots on okcupide and I'm getting tons of attention again. Feels good.


----------



## twitchy666

*disappointment*

Always a chosen time and day to meet a friend next time, after departing

turning up when they're not in; car's gone. Wasted time spending a day alone, getting fully clothed, walking there, all the way back to TV.

Getting used to it. Better having a walk about in fresh air than stuck at home


----------



## Barakiel

Rode my bike for a bit, the exercise helped me get over derealization and avoid a panic attack so that's good


----------



## uziq

It's very nice out!


----------



## Mxx1

The chair i'm sitting in right now is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Winds

90s music. Donell Jones' "U Know What's Up" in particular is in heavy rotation for me at the moment. Hard to believe it came out 15 years ago. Us 90s babies and kids are getting old. But still after all these years...

I'm digging you
I'm feeling you
And you know what's up
Said I'm big on you
And I'm wanting you
So tell me what's up


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Finished my presentation. It actually wasn't completely disastrous. Yay.


----------



## TabbyTab

These cute little wax creatures I just made. Tried waxing my legs, didn't work, so instead of just throwing the wax away I decided to mold some figure thingies out of it!  now I want clay.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Chilling on the balcony with the kitties. :3


----------



## uziq

Started and finished a 7 page essay today :>


----------



## Zyriel

My indigestion possibly or rather heartburn, warms my cold heart^^;; Otherwise it would just feel weird with an icicle stabbing in there lmfao like bengay on your chest or something !!!


----------



## ilhamonsas

My belly is kinda shrinking. It's still bulgy but it's not bay window.


----------



## eyre

There are 10 minutes for me to leave school


----------



## Riri11

that I have food and a nice comfy place to sleep


----------



## TryingMara

Asmr videos.


----------



## uziq

Jcos said:


> _I know how you feel. What class was this for ?_


World religions


----------



## cosmicslop

fixing something you know you would've gotten yelled at for breaking really is one of the greatest things.


----------



## tea111red

The thought of not having to leave the house for awhile.


----------



## Crisigv

My cat knows just the right times to come give me cuddles. He must sense when I'm about to cry.


----------



## uziq

Spent like 8 and a half hours finishing all my final math assignments today. So glad I'll never have to take another math class ever.


----------



## Kevin001

My blade.....sad but true.


----------



## Willtochange99

John steinbeck and ekhart tolle


----------



## uziq

got da window open

music playing 

gettin work done


----------



## givinganonion

zashiki warashi said:


> Nujabes. Listening to his music helps a lot to calm me down.


I don't listen to a lot of music, but I found him through Samurai Champloo and he's made some good mellow stuff.

I've done some job interviews and haven't been thrown out! I have 40 pages of writing to do this week, but I've only procrastinated a little bit and at least have 12 done, and I like what I'm writing about.


----------



## vsaxena

Candy. As in my right hand. I named her candy. Bah dum tshhhh.


----------



## Riri11

being educated.


----------



## forgetmylife

rains


----------



## Hikikomori2014

mentally looping this cute girl at work say hi to me with an unmistakably flirtatious smile


----------



## RueTheKnight

I realized that not having many friends means it doesn't matter if I haven't bought new clothes in a long time and I can keep saving my money  ye


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Just took my last final of the semester. (Woo hoo!) Now to go wild for the next few days!  

Then head back home to the middle of nowhere. :/


----------



## tronjheim

Listening to I Lived by OneRepublic over and over again and recalling all the good memories I have with friends from my schooling years, especially high school along with fictional memories, too.


----------



## hmweasley

I finished writing a story that I'd been working on, and it's officially the longest thing I've ever written.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

hmweasley said:


> I finished writing a story that I'd been working on, and it's officially the longest thing I've ever written.


I'm thoroughly impressed by this. Good work!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

We're really having a successful time integrating our finances as a married couple. I've never felt this financially responsible.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

VickieKitties said:


> We're really having a successful time integrating our finances as a married couple. I've never felt this financially responsible.


Cool. What were some of the challenges you faced doing that?


----------



## LoneWolf14

Got one day of school left on Tuesday, take one final and I'm done with High School. At the start of last week the thought of I'm about done with school was enough to bring me out of a deep depression.


----------



## Kevin001

These salty McDonald's french fries :yes


----------



## wrongguy

These burritos from dell taco are pretty pleasing. Just beef and cheese. Good.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Music. This guitar solo is raping me.


----------



## wrongguy

I'm pretty happy with my body right now. Good muscle. Decent size. Not too skinny and not fat. Ive been in better shape but I wasn't really satisfied with it. I feel pleased with it right now.


----------



## RueTheKnight

Figured out how to switch back to the old layout :'D


----------



## Pike Queen

Playing video games. ^.^


----------



## loudpipes

Xanax and the Internet


----------



## TryingMara

Knowing that I have a three day weekend.


----------



## Melodic

I didn't actually help very much, but something I see regularly that makes me happy. A guy came in with basically signs/symptoms of a stroke, got thrombolysed asap, then improved. His family afterwards came in, basically crying, and told him "you scared us dad." It was very touching.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Woke-up from bed, took a hot shower then ran back into bed.
Room set at 68-degrees. lovely


----------



## tronjheim

I like to deliberately clap loud after the crowd applauses. I do not know why I do it, but it amuses me. Sometimes, I can hear laughter, most of the time, no one cares.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

My college friend is planning to visit me tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## needattention

pang 3 days ko nang single... how can i heal my self to accept my situation right now... binura ko na nga halos yung icon ng fb at messenger sa phone ko... i need some advice who can listen for all my problems...


----------



## Sparkle0

The essence of water and time are very pleasing


----------



## Mxx1

No school tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## social worker

loudpipes said:


> Xanax and the Internet


That does sound pretty damn pleasant...


----------



## feels

I'm taking 5 days off next week for an anime convention. It only lasts Friday - Sunday, took the extra two off just because. My boyfriend and I got a hotel nearby for 3 nights. It's draining our funds but I'm feeling so adult like. :b


----------



## UnderdogWins

feels said:


> I'm taking 5 days off next week for an anime convention. It only lasts Friday - Sunday, took the extra two off just because. My boyfriend and I got a hotel nearby for 3 nights. It's draining our funds but I'm feeling so adult like. :b


 Sounds like fun. Are you and your boyfriend going to cosplay together?


----------



## feels

UnderdogWins said:


> Sounds like fun. Are you and your boyfriend going to cosplay together?


Yep! We're both going as characters from the game Katamari Damacy. He's going as the King of all Cosmos and I'm going as the Prince.

I'm hoping with time we'll both get better at designing things and be able to create really sleek, detailed costumes.


----------



## loudpipes

social worker said:


> That does sound pretty damn pleasant...


Oh yeah I love my xanax


----------



## Gaige

Graduated high school today, i got the marks I needed to meet the conditions at the Edinburgh university I applied to.
I just don't know how to update my UCAS page yet, to inform the school, lol.


----------



## social worker

After 3 weeks, I accidently discovered that my new car has satellite radio. I LOVE satellite radio! I listen to it in my house all the time. 5000 channels on DISH network and I just use it for Sirius radio lol.:nerd:


----------



## francisarsenic

Seeing I'm not alone in my troubles.


----------



## Omgblood

reminiscing on good times.. there was a 3-5 month period like 2-3 years ago where I was happy and high on life.. I want to go back to that..


----------



## TryingMara

That cool breeze. And feeling more relaxed after showering.


----------



## scooby

My extremely hot case manager said I was looking super buff. Awwwww, yeaaaah.


----------



## Camel

Arsenal winning the FA cup!


----------



## Imbored21

Porn in the background.


----------



## Dexdere

The brittleness of the cold air pressing out of this air conditioner in this room.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Power metal.


----------



## TryingMara

This episode of "Would I lie to you?".


----------



## TryingMara

This asmr video. Ahh, the tingles...


----------



## cosmicslop

this guy really makes me believe i can make my own bread.


----------



## madein87

Congrats! Hopefully you'll be off to college next, it can be hard sometimes but its so much fun!


----------



## feels

Got together with my friend today and smoked, ate at Steak n' Shake, and talked for hours. Got home and facetimed with my momma. Put me in a much better mood. Like I'm still kind of depressed as **** but now at least I have a sense of humor about it. I kinda feel like that's the only way to combat it.


----------



## Imbored21

watching a hot cam girl


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

More beers than hours of sleep and surprisingly not feeling like ****. Victory.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

PocketoAlice said:


> My sky lanterns came innn~ =D I'm so excited~!


were you able to get your license?

I'm trying to do the same thing but I'm nervous as hail. Lol &#128517;


----------



## 7th.Streeter

PocketoAlice said:


> My sky lanterns came innn~ =D I'm so excited~!


 Did you get your. License yet? I'm trying to do the same thing..bit I'm nervous as hail..lol


----------



## Zyriel

Ruminating on the multiple shades of grey^^


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I was guilt tripped into looking after my friends two cats for a week and now I've grown attached to them...going to get my own now. Forgotten how satisfying it can be to have fur babies 😺😺


----------



## srschirm

Looking forward to seeing my entire immediate family next weekend.


----------



## Pierre1

Decided to do the nofap thingy hopefully I will see the benefits..


----------



## twitchy666

*Music*

Was the most important thing to me after school. I've lost interest now.
Last time living with parents, before university, I watched Glastonbury on TV.
No involvement in that commercial event.

Social key.

Most times in hospital in secondary school, my WALKMAN player was proper relief. Sacred memories.

I'm sure music happens in youth

I shared it, copying, peers playing guitar.

Height of social era was getting together for big party venues, festivals. 
Non-commercial. France, Czech Republic, Barcelona. Friends with huge lorries with double beds, monster diesel generators carried in seperate vehicles to go abroad. Sadly this era is behind me. This time was when I was successfully employed - spirited life. I had a low social profile. Plenty to enjoy. Friends. I regret gearing up with turntable kit to practice, play out, but definitely never achieved. Milestone of loss of girlfriend set my fate. In work & not, with temp girlfriends for years.

Is the prominent factor age? I think both ways - give/take. All-round social commitment. There is a cutout slope. Past it. Everything's behind. No contact with those married friends with kids

How do I end up? Dying alone. I know why. old Parents. Simplest benchmark of life. Not famous. School friends have everything. Professional actors. People I remember going out with.

How to tackle one remaining parent. Solemn sincerity. Trying to uphold communication. We both ignore. We have exactly the same personality. Calls are made. Refused. I pushed Dad into using Skype. I message my daily activity. Can't know if he reads that or not. All I've got left is that we might not ever meet. One of us will die. We'll never know which of us caused a life of misery to the other.


----------



## zonebox

I'm happy that gays have the right to get married.


----------



## ApathyDivine

About to eat dinner, and then watch the first Harry Potter movie.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Same-sex marriage is now legal in the US. You're next, Australia.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

this site


----------



## Zyriel

This wickedass picture of a crow I found:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

German Wheat Beers


----------



## tronjheim

That I'm improving my voice projection lately. Still have to improve eye contact and my focus when speaking, but still.


----------



## tronjheim

Long story short: I stated with my voice loud and hopefully clear that,



> "I personally learned that even though I cannot change the world around me, I can at least change my attitude toward it."


We were asked to say our expectations for the class, such a cliche, but at least I added that statement and I feel pleased after saying it. The class' reaction was vague, muddled, just murmurs, but I don't care! It's apparent now that I was saying that more to myself than to the class.

You're full of sh!t, GAD - that was a fist to hit you!


----------



## Kevin001

My favorite radio station.


----------



## iCod

Pleasing me? I haven't felt pleased or happy in quite some time now...
I guess the fact that my birthday is coming up soon, but knowing I live with a family that hates me, I'm not really looking forward to it.
Nothing I guess..


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

The endorphins in my brain I guess...


----------



## S a m

social worker said:


> After 3 weeks, I accidently discovered that my new car has satellite radio. I LOVE satellite radio! I listen to it in my house all the time. 5000 channels on DISH network and I just use it for Sirius radio lol.:nerd:


I'm so jealous of you! I wish I had satellite radio in my car! Haha I listen to a lot of Sirius radio stations at home as well


----------



## Xisha

My friend just told me that she still has the book I made for her as a joke and going away present when we were 13 about periods and pregnancy. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

The music I'm currently listening to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am feeling excited about finishing my computer build this week with mom.

Sexy watercooling pictures incoming!


----------



## SuperSky

I just read the word "quoir" and legitimately thought I'd come across some newfangled made-up snarky terminology that I'd never noticed before. So I googled it... Turns out that the word still just means that the person doesn't know how to spell choir. Crisis averted.


----------



## mzmz

in a few days im going to have another interview to set the time for my starting DBT


----------



## tronjheim

That it's been raining the entire morning and everyone looks somber or even morose. :clap


----------



## michael48243

Today is pay-day! 
Thank Jesus. I'm so f-ing broke.


----------



## michael48243

iCod said:


> Pleasing me? I haven't felt pleased or happy in quite some time now...
> I guess the fact that my birthday is coming up soon, but knowing I live with a family that hates me, I'm not really looking forward to it.
> Nothing I guess..


That sucks man. 
I care about you. Happy early birthday! 
How old you going to be?


----------



## fakepalindromes

This dump I'm about to take.




justkidding.girlsdontpoop


----------



## SuperSky

HAHA buzzfeed killing it. Adventures of Frog and Toad for the win.


----------



## SuperSky

OMG I just remembered that I bought labels so I can now put a label on my toothpaste so my housemate won't confuse it for their's! Even though their's is a visibly smaller tube and is always kept on the right hand side of the sink whereas mine is always kept on the left! I can actually keep my toothpaste in the bathroom now! FOOOOK YEAHHHH.


----------



## TryingMara

Caffeine.


----------



## Depressed94

Death


----------



## givinganonion

SuperSky said:


> HAHA buzzfeed killing it. Adventures of Frog and Toad for the win.


:lol That is definitely me. I'm very pleased I have a strong metabolism and it works out ok.

I'm also pleased that searching for apts isn't nearly as scary as it was last year, now I just gotta choose the best and hope we mutually confirm.


----------



## social worker

S a m said:


> I'm so jealous of you! I wish I had satellite radio in my car! Haha I listen to a lot of Sirius radio stations at home as well


I listen to it at home all the time too! I only had a trial in the car, when it expired, I called them and begged for a subscription--it's only about $15 a month. Well worth it if you spend a lot of time in your car.


----------



## James94

music


----------



## S a m

social worker said:


> I listen to it at home all the time too! I only had a trial in the car, when it expired, I called them and begged for a subscription--it's only about $15 a month. Well worth it if you spend a lot of time in your car.


Wow really? I usually just listen to CDs in my car and rarely the radio because they usually don't play the songs that I like. But I know for sure if I were to get access to Sirius XM I'd definitely be listening to that. Well, I'll consider it once I start school again right now I haven't really been in my car a lot. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bad baby

it's four o'clock in the afternoon and i am sitting here enjoying a nice hearty lunch of blueberry pancakes with raspberry jam and turkey bacon. **** dieting. this is pure heaven :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bad baby said:


> it's four o'clock in the afternoon and i am sitting here enjoying a nice hearty lunch of blueberry pancakes with raspberry jam and turkey bacon. **** dieting. this is pure heaven :3


turkey bacon with blueberry pancakes & raspberry jam?


----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> turkey bacon with blueberry pancakes & raspberry jam?


 it is the best


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's cool and breezy outside, cooking dinner and it smells good. 
Looking forward to my baby coming home, but it's so nice and quiet right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

I feel less stressed out and like there is less chaos going on in my head (knock on wood).


----------



## Crisigv

I'm down another 2 pounds from Sunday.


----------



## tea111red

I'm kind of excited about attempting to save up my money again and living more frugally, lol. More money = more freedom, more opportunities and less worrying, for me.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Hehe, my cat slipped off a table then saw me smiling at her, she got mad jumped up and batted her paw at my face then ran away. Hehe gave me a good chuckle today  I guess not even cats like to be embarrassed XD.


----------



## CWe

This nice weather today


----------



## Crisigv

Ah, stress-free, anxiety-free shopping, how I love you! Plus it's pay day. I also finally found a pair of sandals (not flip flops) that I like. And $2 nail polish! 

I guess so far... I am pleased.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

bad baby said:


> it's four o'clock in the afternoon and i am sitting here enjoying a nice hearty lunch of blueberry pancakes with raspberry jam and turkey bacon. **** dieting. this is pure heaven :3


YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!

I just got through eating some delicious, sugary, brownies with cream cheese icing, covered with caramel ice cream, chocolate fudge syrup, and a touch of milk ! About 10,000 calories, totally unhealthy, but GOOOOOD !!!! :grin2::grin2::grin2::clap:clap:clap


----------



## bad baby

Lonelyguy111 said:


> YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!
> 
> I just got through eating some delicious, sugary, brownies with cream cheese icing, covered with caramel ice cream, chocolate fudge syrup, and a touch of milk ! About 10,000 calories, totally unhealthy, but GOOOOOD !!!! :grin2::grin2::grin2::clap:clap:clap


damn that is like some kind of food erotica or something








i like brownies on their own so i can really taste the chocolate. preferably dark chocolate ones with chocolate chunks. i had a double chocolate cookie like this as big as my head yesterday. no regrets whatsoever.

anyway. i made those pancakes again today. they were a little bit burnt because i was impatient but ermahgad~~

it's summertime and i must lose weight

*proceeds to scarf down 10 pancakes in a row*


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Eat Good Food Until You Weigh 500 lbs ! ( Joking )*



bad baby said:


> damn that is like some kind of food erotica or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like brownies on their own so i can really taste the chocolate. preferably dark chocolate ones with chocolate chunks. i had a double chocolate cookie like this as big as my head yesterday. no regrets whatsoever.
> 
> anyway. i made those pancakes again today. they were a little bit burnt because i was impatient but ermahgad~~
> 
> it's summertime and i must lose weight
> 
> *proceeds to scarf down 10 pancakes in a row*


*Naw.
Forget losing weight !*
Eat yourself to death and enjoy it while you are slowly killing yourself ! 
LOL.

Blueberry pancakes with raspberry jam sounds SOOOOOOOOOO good ! In Maryland when I lived around the Washington DC area, there was a small local company that made their own jams and jellies and the BEST raspberry and blueberry jams I ever had were from this small company. McCutcheons in Frederick MD.

https://www.bobmccutcheon.com/newmccutcheons/indexmain.htm

When you ate their jams the flavor was SO strong and wonderful_ you literally almost had tears come to your eyes._ The stuff they sell in grocery stores is boring baby pablum compared to what you can get home made or from small local producers. :grin2:

I can eat about 5 pancakes stacked on one another with mounds of butter and about 1/2 bottle of syrup in one sitting easily !!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## bad baby

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Naw.
> Forget losing weight !*
> Eat yourself to death and enjoy it while you are slowly killing yourself !
> LOL.
> 
> Blueberry pancakes with raspberry jam sounds SOOOOOOOOOO good ! In Maryland when I lived around the Washington DC area, there was a small local company that made their own jams and jellies and the BEST raspberry and blueberry jams I ever had were from this small company. McCutcheons in Frederick MD.
> 
> https://www.bobmccutcheon.com/newmccutcheons/indexmain.htm
> 
> When you ate their jams the flavor was SO strong and wonderful_ you literally almost had tears come to your eyes._ The stuff they sell in grocery stores is boring baby pablum compared to what you can get home made or from small local producers. :grin2:
> 
> I can eat about 5 pancakes stacked on one another with mounds of butter and about 1/2 bottle of syrup in one sitting easily !!!! :clap:clap:clap


i took a look at the site you linked and DAMNIT THEY DON'T SHIP TO ME *iz a sad baby* 

the jams i have at home right now are from a bookstore chain that we have here called chapters. their food items are very overpriced, but i can't complain about the quality. the fruit flavor is pretty strong, but they are a bit on the sweet side so i tend to use less jam than i normally would which unfortunately reduces the flavor. but oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

before i got some imported jam from france at the drugstore that are sweetened with fruit juice instead of sugar, and they were the perfect level of sweetness for me, with a note of tartness to the taste. tbh i don't even like jam that much lol. i prefer nutella, or peanut butter with a drizzle of honey (à la jerry seinfeld) and a tiny sprinkle of cinnamon. omg that combination is sooooooo good.

i actually only ate 3 of those pancakes. and they were small (i used a big pan and made them 4 at a time)... *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Kevin001

Contemporary christian music.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Thinking about skinny pigs and sitting in my room in the twilight and not having to do anything.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Sitting around getting drunk and watching TV while my husband is at the laundromat. Feeling pretty spoiled. :3


----------



## probably offline

Coffee. I wish I had candy :<


----------



## tea111red

this audio adapter. i can finally listen to stuff w/ headphones again. thank God.


----------



## wishin and hopin

getting anger out of my system


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Peaceful Sunday Evening Alone*

Sitting here on a peaceful Sunday evening alone in my home office, drinking in the quiet; watching the sun set. Downloading some relaxing Zen meditation music and going to start on a Bryce 3D image with water, trees, marble and crystal balls floating above water that is going out to infinity. Put in a marble edifice of some sort that goes out to infinity into the horizon. Very typical Brycian image.

At peace for once.
I wish you could capture moments like this and put them in a bottle to savor them when ever you wanted to. squeeze:cuddle:rub


----------



## Crisigv

I lost another 2 pounds.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> I lost another 2 pounds.


Cheers! :smile2:


----------



## Freiheit

My new car is cool. I like driving it.


----------



## Crisigv

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Cheers! :smile2:


Thanks


----------



## tronjheim

Spending free time inside empty classrooms at the university. Why did I never do this before?

Then again, I had my friends back then and we had more or less the same schedule...


----------



## SandWshooter

I've slept better than I have in months the past two nights


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lemon ginger tea


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Nothing.


----------



## coeur_brise

Leftover pancakes and piece of gruyere de Comté in the fridge. Everyone should have a piece of their favorite cheese somewhere in the fridge.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A shot of rye & a beer


----------



## CWe

This rap music and can of coke


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Gonna go take a test on Saturday to try to get a desk job with the county. This busting my hump at work every night is getting old.
Hopefully I place well enough on the list to qualify for something that will be somewhat of an improvement. Even if it's only a few more K/year.


----------



## tea111red

my hair looks and feels good.


----------



## NahMean

I'm really starting to like this mechanical keyboard I bought last week. Took a little getting use to, but I find that I don't press the backspace nearly as much and even just pressing the keys feels more satisfying. It's a little nosier & wasn't cheap, but overall I'm pleased with it.


----------



## samiisprink

sigur ros and videos of cats and bunnies together


----------



## Aloe vera

My mom is taking me to see Paper Towns tomorrow. Nat Wolff. :heart


----------



## Wren611

Listening to Oasis - The Masterplan is pleasing me right now.


----------



## feels

Got my bangs cut today and also went up to my college to talk to an adviser. Gonna try to sign up for classes tomorrow. Making baby steps toward my goal. It's nice to have something to focus on.


----------



## tronjheim

People respond positively if you communicate to them properly e.g. eye contact, clear voice, calm demeanor, a smile, etc.
Also this facade can actually *fool people that I'm seen as a regular guy to them i.e. not seeing that I'm hurting inside most of the time. Then again, why am I calling this a facade when most times, I'm being genuine in my actions?


----------



## meghankira

I survived a job interview without having much anxiety and got a job  i'm only 17 and don't even have a license yet so i was shocked that i got it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This bottle of cider


----------



## brokenhead

listening to music


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

OP's avatar is pleasing me


----------



## Crisigv

The classic euro music playing on the radio right now.


----------



## harrison

Thinking I might just go to Bali again soon.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

the end of the day, I love it


----------



## CWe

Night of the Living Dead is on!!!! love this movie


----------



## SENNA

I got milk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

sio said:


> OP's avatar is pleasing me


The fact that my avatar pleases someone is pleasing me.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just spotted a star flyby on my balcony from the Perseid Meteor Shower.


----------



## SilentLyric

its friday. alright I survived the week, now everyone pat me on the back or head, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Bruce Dickinson (no ****)

THIS, JUST THIS MAN *shakes fists in the air*


----------



## AussiePea

hesitation marks said:


> Bruce Dickinson (no ****)
> 
> THIS, JUST THIS MAN *shakes fists in the air*


Good shizzle.

I'm getting a lesson in time signatures currently:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

AussiePea said:


> Good shizzle.
> 
> I'm getting a lesson in time signatures currently:


Can't say I've heard these guys before, but kind of reminds me a bit of Porcupine Tree from the short listen I had.

When you get stuck on engineering something, do you chuck on some Iron Maiden or Megadeth and then suddenly come up with a brilliant solution?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Barakiel

Chocolate milk, Secret Chiefs 3, I've also stopped worrying about certain things for now which is nice.


----------



## tronjheim

Finally, someone gets where my display name comes from i.e. Eragon albeit in another support site.


----------



## SENNA

Senna dvd


----------



## Kml5111

Getting off work, so now I can chill and do what I want. I had to work outside in the heat wave for a bit. Now I am inside with the AC oh man I am so grateful for the AC.


----------



## Monkeygirl

netflix and chill


----------



## Akita

Our Last Night and their incredible music. ❤


----------



## rdrr

2-1 Arsenal win


----------



## DerrickOdea

Dancing at my favorite music.


----------



## tronjheim

Contacting or reaching out to people once in a while can do wonders for loners like me and whosoever can relate.


----------



## nihilistquestion

Listening to music, Bach Air, (just finished cleaning which is therapeutic)
A lot of serene vibrations


----------



## indiscipline

MMMMMMMMMarryme.


----------



## Seiyoku

I got back from my first day at college and even though I didn't make any progress socially it actually felt relieving being in the presence of people my age again after 7-8 years. I thought it would be detrimental but in fact it made me feel better. Still don't know how I'm going to talk to anyone, but it's a start.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I'm getting over my sa big time.. Talking to guys enlightens me. I just wish I could find someone who was right for me, yno?


----------



## AussiePea

KawasakiKMX said:


> Senna dvd


This was such a great DVD.


----------



## SENNA

AussiePea said:


> This was such a great DVD.


One of my favourites, racing was so different back then and it makes you wonder how corrupt the officials are in todays sport.


----------



## nihilistquestion

Seiyoku said:


> I got back from my first day at college and even though I didn't make any progress socially it actually felt relieving being in the presence of people my age again after 7-8 years. I thought it would be detrimental but in fact it made me feel better. Still don't know how I'm going to talk to anyone, but it's a start.


Congratulations!
That's a very positive step on your journey towards recovery. What are you studying (if you feel comfortable)?


----------



## Seiyoku

nihilistquestion said:


> Congratulations!
> That's a very positive step on your journey towards recovery. What are you studying (if you feel comfortable)?


3D Art Design and Art Appreciation. Thanks for asking. ^^


----------



## Cyclonic

It's about to storm soon, either today or tomorrow. No joke, I really do love this weather.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thinking about what being a manager could mean for my future prospects


----------



## tronjheim

Instead of staying at home just because I was feeling tired, I went ahead to meet my friends from prior appointments and everything turned out better than I expected! I am glad I went out tonight.


----------



## CharlieDowncast

The thought of getting a mobile gaming tv this friday, and saving up for a ps4 in october.


----------



## tronjheim

Feeling bad right now, I thought I'd reconnect with my college friends. We all live in different cities now so I thought I'd initiate a chat with some of them on FB. Thankfully 3 of them replied and we've been chatting over the last hour now which has that going for me and is nice.


----------



## eveningbat

indiscipline said:


> MMMMMMMMMarryme.


It must be something delicious. What is it?


----------



## indiscipline

eveningbat said:


> It must be something delicious. What is it?


DELICIOUS.

It's... raspberry cream. Sort of :> It's red, cream-like and tastes like raspberries. Because it's made from raspberries. And cream. Highly recommended.


----------



## NahMean




----------



## TheWildeOne




----------



## coeur_brise

I think I have a pretty good friend. I think, I can't say for sure because she might not even say the same. But honestly, anything you could want in terms of being a friend, fairness, reaching out, being tolerant, being a sounding board. She used to work with people with special needs. I'm pretty much the special needs person around her these days. And yet, I feel human around her, she's that good at making you feel human. and that means a lot.


----------



## rockfest7822

Being able to play Mad Max tomorrow when it releases. And for now I suppose, reading these positive comments.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> I just had an all-around freaking excellent day. c:


Good to hear.


----------



## Smallfry

Sleep


----------



## MiMiK

this beer.


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> I think I have a pretty good friend. I think, I can't say for sure because she might not even say the same. But honestly, anything you could want in terms of being a friend, fairness, reaching out, being tolerant, being a sounding board. She used to work with people with special needs. I'm pretty much the special needs person around her these days. And yet, I feel human around her, she's that good at making you feel human. and that means a lot.


That's really cool.


----------



## Winds

The return of soccer mornings and football afternoons.


----------



## naptime

I'll be going on a date hopefully tomorrow or Monday. 
I went to see Straight Outta Compton with my friend last night. 
The F1 Italian Grand Prix is tomorrow.


----------



## CWe

This cold a## can of sexy pepsi


----------



## naptime

I went on a date yesterday. It started out bad but turned out alright. Amazingly we're going on a second date.. That never happens to me lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Justin Bieber songs.......don't judge me.


----------



## Smallfry

This rare sunshine


----------



## uziq

made my first appointment for therapy today

the call itself was so nerve-wracking, but I'm just relieved to be making the first step of what is finally the road to recovery


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's finally the weekend! After next week I'm taking a two week vacation to go to a few metal concerts, see a football game and go to my sister's wedding. :3
Later today we're going to the outlet mall then probably a romantic dinner.
Things are really going very well, which is the opposite of how I felt yesterday. Hilarious.


----------



## calichick

Yesterday was surprisingly the highlight of this otherwise dull and dreary month. I have regained some of my witty/charismatic self and had half the team laughing, and what's more good interactions with both men and women.


Some good things:


-new female manager who I'm already liking 
-went out to lunch with 3 other girls, one of whom I had been drifting apart from recently. But my low self-esteem prevents me from getting close to people I'm intimidated by so I'm working on re-establishing that.
-another girl and I who have been having rocky relations have seemingly mended some things. We had about a 2 hour chat late last night, just good old girl talk, which hasn't happened in months.
-I talked to one of the higher ups who I'm still getting a feel for, his personality, his character. I even had him laughing multiple times.
-one of my male friends at work who I occasionally catch checking me out....men and discretion are like oil and water, they don't mix- came to talk to me 3 times, and I feel like we really connected on a professional level. I like to build my working relationships even though I'm not big on networking.
-one of my coworkers was talking about my diet and lifestyle to the new girl and when I emerged from the bathroom, she's like, yeah, doesn't she look like Barbie? I'm sorry, if I can appreciate compliments I'd be lost.

I'm starting to feel like myself again. And I hope that I can hack the negative influences from my life, the toxicity and try to keep along the path of goodness.

Assume good, do good, be good, and have faith, have eternal faith in spirit and in the future.

I think I'm....happy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

finding someone I like who has called me ''cute and handsome '' the other day  and shares some common interests and thinks the same as me ( or i hope so ) 

and also fixing my Internet connection that has been misbehaving the past month or so it was a technical issue i discovered and fixed myself


----------



## Kevin001

This strawberry milkshake I'm drinking.


----------



## Starlitserenity

I am safe and have somewhere to live!


----------



## cosmicslop

Last perfect moment I had was it being 76 F and a cool breeze and sunshine coming through the open windows of the car as Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here was playing on a countryside highway. Almost teared up tbh.

edit: and turmeric face masks. I love turmeric face masks.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's chilly, overcast and drizzly.  Jamming some Burzum on the balcony.
Lately I'm pretty much obsessed with Varg.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bojemi beauty tea & a functional laptop after months without one


----------



## izbits

I tried a new recipe this week that I liked and I think I'll make it more often. Mmm, rice porridge.

It's also starting to smell like fall. I love it.


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

I bought inFamous: Second Son yesterday. So far, it is an amazing game. Bought it used for 29.99 + tax so 32.49. It was money well spent.


----------



## animefreak

Coming back to SAS after years just now and being able to post on forums with EASE! 0.0 
No, really.


----------



## kesker

Lovely human contact here.


----------



## SilentLyric

this medicine had some effect.


----------



## Kml5111

The hilarious things that happen in Twitch Plays Pokemon.


----------



## feels

The more I read my patho and micro books the more I realize this is the right path for me. It's nice to finally feel like I know what to do with myself.


----------



## feels

Got a call about a job at Sam's Club :3


----------



## NerdlySquared

feels said:


> Got a call about a job at Sam's Club :3


Congrats, hope it goes well


----------



## NahMean

Been revisiting one of my favorite childhood cartoons in Rocko's Modern Life. I amazed in all the innuendo jokes that I didn't notice back then. Show still holds up pretty well in my opinion. I don't want kids, but if I had a son/daughter I could totally watch this show with them for hours. :b


----------



## NerdlySquared

NahMean said:


> Been revisiting one of my favorite childhood cartoons in Rocko's Modern Life. I amazed in all the innuendo jokes that I didn't notice back then. Show still holds up pretty well in my opinion. I don't want kids, but if I had a son/daughter I could totally watch this show with them for hours. :b


I loved this show too  It always seemed that little bit more gritty than the other shows back then.


----------



## Orbiter

Seeing the Orion constellation at 5 o' clock in the morning, while the sky is exremely clear, it looks very stunning.


----------



## Skeletra

Boyfriend is coming home today 

And we had a squirrel scratching the window . I want him to come back. Maybe if I put some nuts for him?


----------



## NerdlySquared

Skeletra said:


> Boyfriend is coming home today
> 
> And we had a squirrel scratching the window . I want him to come back. Maybe if I put some nuts for him?


Sunflower seeds or peanut butter covered pine cones work really well, though the seeds tend to attract birds too


----------



## harrison

Weather is finally warming up.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

*TGIF!!*

The fact that it's my weekend and I can only get closer to my graduation to becoming an Medical Assistant. I'm beginning to believe in myself more. And for the most part..I think everything's gonna be okay in my life...I hope you guys feel the same. God bless!


----------



## SilentLyric

clear nail polish makes me so happy.


----------



## Telliblah

The sun's up.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Shampooed the carpets, baked four apple pies for family members, got some beverages for the game at the quickie mart.


----------



## MCHB

Did waaaaaaaaaaaaay better on my math test than I thought I would, lol. During the test, I thought I was going to blow a blood vessel, but in the end I got 95% of the questions right. If I got 3 1/2 questions wrong, how many questions were on the test?


----------



## Chubbers30

The fact that I don't have to work today!


----------



## reaffected

My friend is safe and okay so that's a _huge relief _which makes me happy_. _Fall is here it's absolutely gorgeous outside and I'm in the midst of planning a fall trip to the mountains just to enjoy waterfalls, foliage, pumpkins, corn mazes, and apple cider. My knee is almost healed so I'm hoping to run soon. I've made progress on my other goals.


----------



## TryingMara

Just relaxing, and knowing I don't have to rush or go out if I don't want to.


----------



## shyicebear

I just finished all chores for today and made salad with chicken and blue cheese. :smile2:


----------



## odetoanoddity

After six years, I finally went to a hair salon and got my hair cut and coloured by a professional. I am loving the results 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Yo mama is pleasing me right now


----------



## feels

Opened Italian Kitchen at work all by myself today. I was worried I would miss something but nah I think I nailed it. Guy at work also told me I was one of the best workers they had after only being there 7 days lol. Tomorrow after work I'm meeting up with two of my favorite people. The crew reunited. I can't wait to see what they've been up to. Feels like it has been forever.


----------



## Tsuba11

Downloaded an Educational Anime Simulation game off MangaGamer.com, which I am presently captivated by! ^_^


----------



## cosmicslop

One of the staff members where I volunteer who I think is cute came up to me to say hello and we talked for a while and I made him laugh today. Oh man there's something intoxicating about making people who you find attractive laugh. :eyes

edit: I'm listening to Beach House's second album release this year (Thank Your Lucky Stars) while looking at hq porn gifs. This night cannot be anymore self-indulgent.


----------



## SummerRae

Pleased that I'm living inside.


----------



## MCHB

Calculated my average in the course I'm taking and I'm sitting right around 91%


----------



## harrison

Pretty much everything - I'm so happy at the moment I think I'm going to explode.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i saw this on @*AceEmoKid* 's blog and feel it is accurate for my blog

everybody should follow www.shatteredglass765.tumblr.com i mean why not? if you like trash you'll love my blog <333


----------



## Andras96

I think I've just tasted the best pumpkin flavored beer yet. Oh, this is going to be good...


----------



## harrison

Being in Jakarta. 

This place is great.


----------



## longtimenolove

cosmicslop said:


> One of the staff members where I volunteer who I think is cute came up to me to say hello and we talked for a while and I made him laugh today. Oh man there's something intoxicating about making people who you find attractive laugh. :eyes
> 
> That sounds like heaven.


----------



## kivi

Not having that much of homework as I've had for a few weeks. I'll be more relaxed for 2 weeks, though I still need to study.


----------



## reaffected

I went to this amazingly beautiful garden with @Cheesecake on Saturday which included a huge Japanese cultural exhibit. Lifted my spirits. I'll likely post on it more when I have more energy and time.

Someone surprised me with a generous gift that I wasn't expecting. I've been sick so this made my day and likely my entire week.  Incredibly thoughtful.


----------



## goku23

this, awesome


----------



## feels

Watching this video about true scary stories that have been posted on reddit or whatever. Thought it was going to be lame but it's actually the funnest **** ever. I'm enjoying this weekend off a hell of a lot and just feeling very content.


----------



## coeur_brise

comfy bed
chocolate
feeling sleepy -check
discount chocolate tomorrow, discount candy
and getting an extra hour which means more sleep. Ahhh


----------



## tea111red

my hair looks and feels good.


----------



## lonerroom

ShatteredGlass said:


> This thread is pretty much the positive version of "what's bothering you right now".
> 
> An example would be "I have a day off school tomorrow", or "I just got a lot of work done".


Only 9 well now 8 days until Fallout 4!!!!!!!!


----------



## uziq

I got an awesome score on my monthly quality review. Very excited, because I think it means a promotion for me soon )))))))))

This is exactly what I needed, things have been so crappy lately.


----------



## harrison

Great day yesterday, great hotel, back to my favourite apartment today.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

your mom.


----------



## moon river

I felt bad today at uni (my blood pressure dropped), I told my teacher, got out of the class and after eating something and drinking water I sat on a bench in the hall with my head down and between my legs to see if I got better. Some people passed by without saying anything (expected), others asked me if I was okay and if I needed anything/any help and then wished me better.

Genuine kindness and niceness always gets me, so honestly just the concern and "availableness" of complete strangers made my day


----------



## srschirm

Talking to her every day.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

The way my husband fell asleep on the couch, his shirt pulled up a little so I can see his chubby belly.
I love that freakin' belly.


----------



## Jermster91

I asked a friend about some good quality's/traits that I had and he said the following "Your honest. Caring and have a humor". Makes we feel amazing.


----------



## Cmasch

Just bought a DSLR cam can't wait to try photography out, looking forward to taking nature pictures.


----------



## harrison

The view from this apartment.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The weather is ****ing perfect here. Not too warm, not too cold. Sunny. Leaves have fallen, so the scenery looks nice.


----------



## cosmicslop

These two quick Sans and Papyrus animations on tumblr. Too much cute.


----------



## meepie

cosmicslop said:


> These two quick Sans and Papyrus animations on tumblr. Too much cute.


:laugh: cute stuff

The smell of yummy food pleases me right now. Warm oven baking stuff!


----------



## Kevin001

Some "stuff" I'm reading on reddit.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Twelve Keyz said:


> your mom.


this post established me as better than you


----------



## Twelve Keyz

ShatteredGlass said:


> this post established me as better than you


oh jeez, grow a sense of humor.

ETA: apparently other users already told the same joke anyway. Why single me out for it?


----------



## theloneleopard

1. That it's Friday! Which means I can give this overtaxed body a REST after today! Well, I have lots to do this weekend, but STILL. 
2. A cute new friend 
3. Having the support of an old friend (and being able to give her support in return).


----------



## TenYears

It's Friday, we're getting off at noon, and I get to see my kids this weekend. All is right with the world (well, more right than normally is). I wish I could be in this state of mind all the time.


----------



## LostinReverie

Myself.

Again.


----------



## slyfox

Bought a betta today. Adjusting him to the temperature in his aquarium atm. Got him a 5 gal but wonder if I should've gotten a 10 gal


----------



## LostinReverie

slyfox said:


> Bought a betta today. Adjusting him to the temperature in his aquarium atm. Got him a 5 gal but wonder if I should've gotten a 10 gal


Just do water changes consistently and 5 gallons should be fine. Bettas like smaller areas to stand guard. A 10 gallon would be a little less maintenance, but not required for what are sometimes termed "puddle jumping" fish. Always keep a lid on.


----------



## slyfox

LostInReverie said:


> Just do water changes consistently and 5 gallons should be fine. Bettas like smaller areas to stand guard. A 10 gallon would be a little less maintenance, but not required for what are sometimes termed "puddle jumping" fish. Always keep a lid on.


Thanks, I admit it was kind of an impulse buy. Felt bad for them sitting in the small tubs at the department store. I got plastic plants, but read they might tear the fins, so might get some silk/softer ones tonight and maybe a heater and small filter. Know from aquariums I had in the past that you are supposed to cycle the aquarium first, but figure what I'm doing atm can't be worse than the tubs they keep them in. Have a piece of cardboard as a cover atm so I should probably upgrade that soon as well. Used to have aquarium stuff but sold it all when I moved.


----------



## srschirm

I had a fun phone call this morning.


----------



## Skeletra

My house is all clean and nice, and my kitten is farting less 
Maybe it'll still smell nice by the time my parents come to visit.


----------



## Kevin001

These brownies I just made .


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i got AwkwardUglyWeirdo mad


----------



## UnusualSuspect

ShatteredGlass said:


> i got AwkwardUglyWeirdo mad


lol ShatteredGlass I wasn't mad, I was just shocked at how judgmental you are 
so are we basically forum enemies now, or what? :haha









lol they should just add an "enemies" function now haha


----------



## srschirm

Knowing someone is there for me.  Also, just had a nice conversation with my dad.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Chilling by candlelight with a kitten on each side of me.


----------



## Kevin001

Nachos :grin2:


----------



## Depo

A hot cup of tea. It cheers me up a little.


----------



## Kevin001

Cold leftover pizza .


----------



## neckbeard

Life is Strange. Great game so far...


----------



## TryingMara

My cat is curled up with me on the couch. He's good company.


----------



## cosmicslop

Red wine fudge is one of the foods of the gods.


----------



## Crisigv

It may be really dark right now, but at least I won't have to drive to work in the blinding sun.


----------



## Prince Adrian

I thought down there they were talking about me, discussing my future, preparing to either push me out or lock me down in very near future.. turned out I was wrong - almost never I was so RELIEVED for being *wrong*! - it's just voices from TV.. lol

And another thing I feared so much yesterday didn't happen, even turned out better. Wrong again and happy


----------



## VeilOfNyx

After having someone close me go off into his cave for awhile, he emerged and opened up to me about the turmoil he's been enduring. 

It makes me happy he trusts me so much.

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## SvanThorXx

The fact that it's almost time for Christmas break. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

My headache is a lot better.


----------



## meandernorth

I had a well-needed nap.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Your Mom!!!

OOHHHH!!!!


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Birthday. 

In fact, that's what I love about December in general. Birthday at the beginning (the 6th)...more celebrations to come at the end. And winter holidays.


----------



## TenYears

My teenage daughter and her tween brother and sister and tween cousins are spending the night. My parents (who are in their sixties) gave the *** up and went to bed hours ago lmao. I'm in charge. Everything's been fine. I just told them to keep the noise down, no fighting. If they have an issue, come see me, lol. I go out and check on them every once in a while, only to hear "Thought you were going to bed"? They're playing a card game, and watching tv. I mostly keep an eye on the tv, tbh. Sneaky little brats.


----------



## mattmc

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Birthday.
> 
> In fact, that's what I love about December in general. Birthday at the beginning (the 6th)...more celebrations to come at the end. And winter holidays.


----------



## rdrr

reminiscing with some music on youtube, really enjoying it.


----------



## catcharay

My parents gave me their car, which is so generous of them. Feel so lucky that I get given resources when I highly need them. It's also good practice to get competent with my driving again - specifically reversing, parallel parking, reverse parking.. and ehrm basically driving properly when my anxiety levels are blowing off the roof lol. I can do it


----------



## ShatteredGlass

the undertale soundtrack; as it has been for the past 3 days or so. :3


----------



## LostinReverie

I am so happy! My local radio station had Adam Gontier (former lead singer of Three Days Grace :heart) live to do "Better Place" and it was the best thing I've heard in months. Seriously, best song ever. Clear win. In life.






Lyrics, I've been meaning to post for awhile, no better time than now:

Get away from me
Hide your shame from me
Get away somehow
You drag me down
Denial so bad
Just wait and see
I don't owe you anything
And you don't own me!

I will not forget
Don't burden me with all of your problems.
Don't weigh me down with all of your fears.
Cutting you out of my life forever
To tear apart this pain that I feel

Everyday's the same,
Driving me insane
Just take one step back
I'm getting my life on track
Realizing now, how you break me down
I'm in such a better place
Without you around!

I will not forget
Don't burden me with all of your problems.
Don't weigh me down with all of your fears.
Cutting you out of my life forever
To tear apart this pain that I feel

The pain that I feel

Tear apart, oh
Tear apart, the pain that I feel.

I will not forget


----------



## odetoanoddity

Best news of the week: Dad is now cancer free.

I need to remind myself of this, even when there are other things that are pissing me off right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

A conversation I just had


----------



## pinkkawaii

just got over a bad cold


----------



## NuthinSimple

Feeling decent... 

Because when I have to go to work in 2 hours with 1 hour of sleep max (If I can even achieve that) I'm screwed.


----------



## calichick

I love looking into guys' eyes.

I love all types of eyes. I love deep green eyes that are barely distinguished from brown except when the light hits them and they are an emerald hue. I love big blue eyes with dark brows (otherwise not keen on blue). I love the magnificence of the contrast and it can be truly heart-stopping. I love round brown eyes on a handsome swarthy man. I think I'm most intimidated by them because they are so sultry and sexy. I love Hazel eyes that you can only see the different colors along the iris in bright lights. I love light brown eyes that burn Amber in then sun. i love big eyes but I also like slanted eyes, and almond eyes.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Staying productive, organized and noticing improvements.


----------



## McFly

It's always nice when a department store worker goes beyond the call of duty to help you.


----------



## P1e2

Made one of my favorite meals, Quesadillas with sliced turkey, green peppers, Monterey Jack cheese, and dipped in salsa. Mmmmm...


----------



## LoneWolf14

Got a new box vape


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> I love looking into guys' eyes.
> 
> I love all types of eyes. I love deep green eyes that are barely distinguished from brown except when the light hits them and they are an emerald hue. I love big blue eyes with dark brows (otherwise not keen on blue). I love the magnificence of the contrast and it can be truly heart-stopping. I love round brown eyes on a handsome swarthy man. I think I'm most intimidated by them because they are so sultry and sexy. I love Hazel eyes that you can only see the different colors along the iris in bright lights. I love light brown eyes that burn Amber in then sun. i love big eyes but I also like slanted eyes, and almond eyes.


What is your eye color?


----------



## slowlyimproving

Listening to Steven Pinker.


----------



## calichick

Orbiter said:


> What is your eye color?


My eyes are light brown, like this model's:










I love my eye color. You see how it's a chestnut brown in the center circled by a lighter yellowish contrast.

And people think this color above is hazel no) because of the brown variation but they're just light brown.

I think that what men most like about me besides my body or my hair or my face are my eyes. Cause you catch them staring into them for a moment too long and you realize that you're also doing the same and it's like - yay for pretty-eyed people!


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> My eyes are light brown, like this model's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my eye color. You see how it's a chestnut brown in the center circled by a lighter yellowish contrast.
> 
> And people think this color above is hazel no) because of the brown variation but they're just light brown.
> 
> I think that what men most like about me besides my body or my hair or my face are my eyes. yay for pretty eyed people!


What the... mine are exactly like that too.:O
It's a pretty kind of combination, especially under the light of those energy saving lamps and of course under the light of the good old sun.


----------



## calichick

or should I say- yay for sexy people in general.


Alas, we are a dying breed.


LOL.


----------



## calichick

Orbiter said:


> What the... mine are exactly like that too.:O
> It's a pretty kind of combination, especially under the light of those energy saving lamps and of course under the light of the good old sun.


I thought you had blue eyes.

Unless that profile pic u had up wasn't you.

I hate energy saving lights. They are so dim and sh*tty. Any kind of natural light will do. Can't stand the lack of light in these winter months. I'm getting so pale skinned and dull lately.


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> or should I say- yay for sexy people in general.
> 
> Alas, we are a dying breed.
> 
> LOL.


maybe just an aging breed. :frown2:


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> I thought you had blue eyes.
> 
> Unless that profile pic u had up wasn't you.


Far from it, I am greek.
Yup, that was me but the quality wasn't that good so you can't really tell, although I uploaded a better quality picture on that "post a pic" thread.


----------



## calichick

Damon said:


> maybe just an aging breed. :frown2:


Age does not discriminate. Ugly, beautiful, everybody will taste the descent of gravity.

I can only thank Heavens that I am only part white and hopefully will not age so (dis)gracefully.
@Orbiter yay for Mediterraneans!

Greeks are hot.


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> Age does not discriminate. Ugly, beautiful, everybody will taste the descent of gravity.
> 
> I can only thank Heavens that I am only part white and hopefully will not age so (dis)gracefully.
> 
> @*Orbiter* yay for Mediterraneans!
> 
> Greeks are hot.


 to the first part. so true. white women age pretty bad, generally speaking.


----------



## LostinReverie

You


----------



## calichick

Damon said:


> to the first part. so true. white women age pretty bad, generally speaking.


yes, but they are beautiful in their own respect :grin2:

I'm just glad I'm not full :lol

I like tanner or golden skin it's just so much sexier I cant imagine getting intimate with a pale guy it's offensive to my sexuality


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> yes, but they are beautiful in their own respect :grin2:
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not full :lol


 that is lucky for you. You'll only age half as bad. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## calichick

Damon said:


> that is lucky for you. You'll only age half as bad. Nothing wrong with that.


Thanks honey, I can always count on you to keep my modesty in check.


----------



## flokiloss

I can go to bed without having to worry about getting up early.


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> Thanks honey, I can always count on you to keep my modesty in check.


 Just messin' w ya' calidude. You know I love ya'


----------



## calichick

Damon said:


> Just messin' w ya' calidude. You know I love ya'


I wasn't being sarcastic. I'm actually thankful.

When people compliment a girl every day of her life, she's bound to become negligent and reckless.

So I appreciate critique or cynicism regardless if it's sincere.

Night little boy


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. I'm actually thankful.
> 
> When people compliment a girl every day of her life, she's bound to become negligent and reckless.
> 
> So I appreciate critique or cynicism regardless if it's sincere.
> 
> Night little boy


 good night little dude.


----------



## calichick

Damon said:


> good night little dude.


Don't talk about your John like that.

I told you: 5 inches isn't exactly a trip to Rome but it sure as hell will keep her satisified for 3 and a half minutes.

Kisses :kiss:


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> Don't talk about your John like that.
> 
> I told you: 5 inches isn't exactly a trip to Rome but it sure as hell will keep her satisified for 3 and a half minutes.
> 
> Kisses :kiss:


----------



## vania31415

It looks like I'll be doing a PhD next year!


----------



## mocha latte

I am at the moment making a lengthy indictment against our century. When my brain begins to reel from literary labors. I make an occasional cheese dip.


----------



## ChairmanWow

I'm on school break and I can sit and do nothing for a whole month


----------



## millenniumman75

"Low energy." :lol


----------



## Crisigv

eggnog


----------



## odetoanoddity

Feeling pretty chill right now  Listening to chilled hip hop and neo soul music on YT, while eating grapes and writing some poetry. It's night where I am now, and the night breeze is cool against my skin. Small things like this make me feel good ^^


----------



## Kevin001

Music


----------



## SilentRobot

My potential prosperity in 2016.


----------



## TryingMara

asmr tingles


----------



## meepie

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## tea111red

These minibooks I just bought. I'm looking forward to reading them....they should have some good info in them.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TryingMara said:


> asmr tingles


i tried asmr at one point earlier this year with a few videos. i didn't get experience the 'tingles' but i suppose there's still the possibility...? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ in any case, i have no idea what my triggers would be.


----------



## herk

wendys


----------



## TryingMara

ShatteredGlass said:


> i tried asmr at one point earlier this year with a few videos. i didn't get experience the 'tingles' but i suppose there's still the possibility...? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ in any case, i have no idea what my triggers would be.


That's disappointing. Not everyone gets tingly, but maybe you just haven't found the right triggers or the right "asmrtist". There are videos filled with different triggers that might be beneficial. For me, it's whispering, especially close up and ear to ear. Helps if they have an accent too. Sometimes brushing the mic does it for me also. Other stuff like crinkling paper and tapping, I find extremely irritating.


----------



## MCHB

I uhh...have a coffee date tomorrow! How do I get myself into these things?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Engelbert Humperdinck!!

El Ultimo Vals (The last waltz)


----------



## Arbre

Going to hang out with someone from here.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Get to leave school early tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

This cherry coke I'm drinking.


----------



## VicChic20

I get to see all of my residents tonight after having a couple days off of work. They really brighten my work life and life in general.


----------



## tea111red

I'm pretty nervous, but kind of excited to be going back to school.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm such a loser, haha! I found a Royal Albert bone china tea cup and saucer at the thrift store today and I'm so excited. Lol.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

That I am loved by someone very special.


----------



## anxious87

The start of the weekend, hopefully enough time to clear my head


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I'm such a loser, haha! I found a Royal Albert bone china tea cup and saucer at the thrift store today and I'm so excited. Lol.


Yay! :grin2:


----------



## regimes

- me and my fiance are talking about a honeymoon to SPAIN. like, we'll rent a villa for a week and just.. how amazing would that be? and i'm learning spanish, so i can actually practice a lot!! i've always wanted to go to spain. so.. omg

- i get to bring my kitties back into my room finally. which is nice cause they love to snuggle up on my bed.

- my best friend from high school sent me a letter shaped as an origami heart today.


----------



## WhiteKitty

Watching my birds fully enjoy my clever treat set ups since finches don't have many toys on the market (mine is more natural and helps them act more like real birds anyway)...makes one feel accomplished (even if half of it ends up falling on the bottom of the cage, sigh...lol).


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> I found a Royal Albert bone china tea cup and saucer at the thrift store today and I'm so excited. Lol.


yay! now you can drink the coffee / tea in total STYLE. . like a British person on afternoon tea.... marvellous !


----------



## Search

The thought of giving up coffee.


----------



## catcharay

I got a ring.. the engagement kind  It was from online lol


----------



## TenYears

I worked with a guy today that's really familiar with the part of town I live in...he used to live in my neighborhood. So we were talking about bars near by, and stuff, and we might actually go after work one day. Our work locations change, sometimes day-to-day, sometimes week-to-week, but when we work near where we both live we might go hang out sometime. He has connections lmao, srs. It's the perfect, prefect opportunity for me to go out and meet some new friends. If I can. You know. Go out. And meet some new friends.


He DJ's in the Houston area and he likes to think he's in demand and all that but he might help me to meet some people. And then. You know. I'll back out. Of every opportunity. Every time. And he'll give up. 


Yeah. Sounds like the perfect plan


----------



## KILOBRAVO

what's pleasing me right now.. . is the fact I've just jumped into a warm bed totally naked ... with newly bought silky new duvet sheets .. and it feels A-m-a-z-i-n-g on my skin.


----------



## bad baby

kimchi + beer = omGGGG it's like an orgasm in my mouth~~~


----------



## KILOBRAVO

bad baby said:


> kimchi + beer = omGGGG it's like an orgasm in my mouth~~~


i know that feeling./ i invented a word for that . its ''mout-gasm'' 

whats pleasing me just now is the fact that the company have accepted me after i passed the entrance exam. , and they e-mailed me last night. I should be expecting to get work/ projects and finally make some money in about 2 weeks.


----------



## McFly

My mother got results of her mammogram and they came back clear. She beat breast cancer 10 years ago which was very stressful on her. I know someday the cancer will come back and that'll be the final time but I'm glad she's here and healthy right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bad baby said:


> kimchi + beer = omGGGG it's like an orgasm in my mouth~~~


i've always called that a foodgasm.


----------



## bad baby

KILOBRAVO said:


> i know that feeling./ i invented a word for that . its ''mout-gasm''
> 
> whats pleasing me just now is the fact that the company have accepted me after i passed the entrance exam. , and they e-mailed me last night. I should be expecting to get work/ projects and finally make some money in about 2 weeks.





ShatteredGlass said:


> i've always called that a foodgasm.


if that's a mouthgasm/foodgasm, then this must be food porn.

@KILOBRAVO congrats on getting the job! what is it, if i may ask?


----------



## harrison

This music - plus the fact that she still misses me like crazy.


----------



## Saleemaslam

Got a date on thursday!


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Saleemaslam said:


> Got a date on thursday!


Congrats.  And have fun.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

bad baby said:


> if that's a mouthgasm/foodgasm, then this must be food porn.
> 
> @KILOBRAVO congrats on getting the job! what is it, if i may ask?


oh.. its mouthgasm. lol

Emm. .. its a work from home voice/ audio transcription job. its an American company... that allows you to do the work through the internet. you are suppose to get paid on a pay as you go basis. . the more hours you do the more you earn. . so. .. basically kind of self employed....they've said that recently they've had more applicants .. so just now they're using a waiting list. ... its around 2 weeks .
I'm just glad I finished the training end passes the exam. the exam was quite challenging. 
it cost nothing to register and start up


----------



## Saleemaslam

TheGarlicRouter said:


> Congrats.  And have fun.


Thank you :grin2:

Although I'm kinda worried ha, she hasn't gave her number to me, only communciation is through OkCupid.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Today's Mozart's Birthday!!


----------



## cosmicslop

pure beauty


----------



## visualkeirockstar

All the girls that's been messaging me.


----------



## sajs

I am pleasing myself.


----------



## Kevin001

K-Love radio station.


----------



## WesCody

Currently drinking my kava tea before bed is making me feel super relaxed. The thought of not having to wakeup to an alarm tomorrow brings a smile to my face too


----------



## herk

the chorus of this song


----------



## akari

My bed  good night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

This NBA game I'm watching. Steph Curry is having a night.


----------



## novalax

cosmicslop said:


> pure beauty


thank you for this.


----------



## Rains

I've been more productive this week despite energy slumps, feeling queasy and having an irritable mood.


----------



## Recessive J

Thanks to Ben & Jerry's I might finally be able to survive going vegan xD


----------



## Marre

Excited about my 4th date tonight with this girl I really really like. Got them butterflies! 
I feel generally happy and content, life is good right now. Happy to be alive on this pale blue dot called Earth.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

1) 7 out of 7 assignments have been approved! ... it motivates me some more, to keep going until then, Then I can see how the 2nd company works....

2) i keep getting , compliments on my appearance, or being told that people that some one '' has noticed'' me.. It happened today again, LOL.. but at least now i'm mostly happy with my looks nowadays.

3) im noticing how much lighter the early evening / late afternoon is becoming.


----------



## TryingMara

My cat's purring as I give him a belly rub.


----------



## TryingMara

My second stray baby showed up for dinner . Even though I knew he wasn't the one who was hurt, I was still worried about him in these intense temps. I'm thrilled they both showed up tonight :yay


----------



## poisongenius

Finally find someone who also supports couple Suzaku x C.C from Code Geass just like I do. I thought I was their only supporter in my whole country.

I know, I know, such a trivial thing compared to various serious aspects of life but trust me, I really LOVE that pairing with a passion.


----------



## Kevin001

Sausage McGriddle from McDonald's. :laugh:


----------



## ajkocan

had the day off work today and got a few bits done.


----------



## Arbre

Caught up on a bunch of things I was falling behind in.


----------



## Kevin001

This Duke vs UNC game.


----------



## Cyclonic

I'm high in life right now, everything feels amazing for some reason

I'm not even on drugs


----------



## smeeble

I was late for class today and it turns out we had a sub today who was also late to class


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Hot chocolate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

My dumbbells.


----------



## Nozz

Spring training games start this week.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite tv shows.......Blindspot.


----------



## Zatch

The fact of being able to sleep in.

No sleep 'til.


----------



## Prince Adrian

Grateful for my last supply of palm oil + some extra from land lady's/a flat mate's. I can make a satisfying amount of savory snacks today! :grin2:


----------



## smeeble

I made a really nice bouquet in floral design 0


----------



## SeraphSoul

I'm playing this adorable game on my phone called Pakka Pets, so so cute~ ^^


----------



## flyingMint

It's my birthday today so I guess that pleases me lol ... or maybe its cake...


----------



## xxDark Horse

Ever watch porn and after you're done, you get this happy and elated feeling? Yup that's me right now...


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

Watching some one do a Mario 64 speed run and getting all 120 stars. Love watching these guy's speed runs.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

xxDark Horse said:


> Ever watch porn and after you're done, you get this happy and elated feeling? Yup that's me right now...


I always feel terrible after I watch porn. Using your imagination is the best.


----------



## SeraphSoul

thatsher said:


> My super comfortable bed


Me too~ ^^


----------



## 314

Actually, reading these wonderful responses is really pleasing


----------



## TryingMara

Asmr videos. Found an awesome new asmrtist. Tingle city right now. It's awesome


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I had a little fun today.


----------



## wyatt48620

I'm having a really nice cup of coffee right now. Its quiet in the house. Netflix is playing softly. I'm wrapped in blankets. Its a really nice night. I'm actually warm for once which is super awesome.


----------



## SeraphSoul

The food I cooked with my mom, which we made from watching a Youtube video lol
It's yummers~ ^^


----------



## lonerroom

Pleased with tea


----------



## SuperSky

Listening to the funniest asmr video. God this is hilarious.

We can share everything else, but not herbal tea. You know this.


----------



## Kevin001

NCAA Tournament


----------



## Kevin001

I helped someone out today. I feel so good when I can help others.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I found a doctor that is actually good at their job and does not treat me like dirt. Did not know this was possible. FTW


----------



## Moxi

Black licorice and mint tea. I like weird flavors, I guess.


----------



## stewartmays1

making tunes again


----------



## Overdrive

cappuccino with honey


----------



## SeraphSoul

My cuddle pillows by my side & my cat sleeping by my feet hehe~ <3


----------



## cosmicslop

a double double
animal fries
flat lays porn
end of small sanctuary
the weather today is perfect. sunny but there's a nice breeze.


----------



## calichick

It's 90 degrees right now and I am so pumped for summer.

I'm dreaming in short dresses and sandals, island cruises, destressing.










I'm buying up all these cute dresses online...


----------



## xxDark Horse

That's classified information...


----------



## harrison

Usually when I talk to my son on the phone he ends the call by saying " I love you Donny" - I'm so lucky to have that boy.


----------



## SeraphSoul

My cozy bed & listening to the #Unlimited vid from Old Navy. 
Love how encouraging the song is!


----------



## Kevin001

SeraphSoul said:


> My cozy bed & listening to the #Unlimited vid from Old Navy.
> Love how encouraging the song is!


Yes! I love that song. :high5


----------



## SeraphSoul

Kevin001 said:


> Yes! I love that song. :high5


Aaaah~~ Yes!! 
I'm so pleased hehe~ :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Bellerophon

Your Mom!!!!


----------



## Depo

A glass of cold water.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Receiving some pretty good results from my recent blood test  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I'm happy that my mentor is coming tonight. She is going to take me to look at cellphones, I'm going to get my first smartphone soon.


----------



## MEandJustMe

I'm going to watch the first episode of 6th season of Game Thrones.


----------



## Prince Adrian

just when I thought my resources were dwindling, 1-2 hours later I got it 'back'. I thought this dorm run out of cooking gas, but then after waiting a little bit, it's replaced new again by the caretaker. thought I must wait until tomorrow night or so.

as trivial as this is, it's already precious to ponder: what if I've really been wrong about having lack of things.. ANYTHING I want??

...just like when someone here suggested that I actually deserve love..?!!

an angelic lightning has struck again..!


----------



## Prince Adrian

so yay! I can cook a delicious instant noodle now! :laugh:


----------



## Prince Adrian

...
maybe life is not just the big things: important milestones, drastic changes, achievements, miracles, breakthroughs..
but actually also small things like this, savoring the small events: finding out new resources, cooking noodles, the taste of a cup of hot coffee, small changes..
just like when we vent 'small' hatreds in frustration forum - now these have become part of our lives = *life* itself..?!


----------



## SeraphSoul

My laptop is fixed & it's FAST!
And I got some new clothes that I really like~~ ^^

My appearance & fashion has changed a lot compared to my younger self.
In high school, I always wore a sweater, even during the summer...
And I wore oversized shirts. My colors was usually black, gray, or blue.... 
I was SUPER self-conscious of my body.

I never had an interest in fashion when I was younger...

Now my range in fashion has increased more than just the basic sweater, shirt, & jeans look.
I have dresses, skirts, leggings, tank tops, & more cuter & more "colorful" clothes!!
I'm getting more into fashion & am appreciating the array of beautiful designs & pieces that I did not had an interest in before! How was I blind to it? Fashion is art you can wear on your body! Fashion is how you express yourself!!
Nice clothes makes me feel good too. =)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

https://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Dwayne-Johnson-Meets-Fan-Special-Needs-Instagram-2016-41075146


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> ...
> maybe life is not just the big things: important milestones, drastic changes, achievements, miracles, breakthroughs..
> but actually also small things like this, savoring the small events: finding out new resources, cooking noodles, the taste of a cup of hot coffee, small changes..
> just like when we vent 'small' hatreds in frustration forum - now these have become part of our lives = *life* itself..?!


and when we rejoice with those small things.. is _that_ paradoxically the time the breakthroughs come..??!


----------



## SAgirl

The effort that I am putting into brush my teeth. Before I would have considered it too difficult and had no energy or motivation to do it. My teeth started to feel pain. With the prompting of my mom I had a scaling done. Since then I have been brushing faithfully. A stranger who's name I do not know also helped me since they told me that they had difficulty too. This support is the only thing that has helped me in my self care routine. I am so thankful.


----------



## Prince Adrian

a cup of hot milk tea!:cup:grin2:


----------



## Prince Adrian

despite the torrential rain, today my flat is no longer flooded! so the water pipe/rain water flow problem has been solved! :grin2::laugh:


----------



## Prince Adrian

a cup of hot chamomile tea in the drizzly dusk with the relief of flood disaster 100% non-existent! :cup


----------



## calichick

I love the fact that when you're on a health craze obsession and you have random moments of the day -generally as it wears on when the sudden image of Wendy's 10-piece nuggets or Arby's roast beef and cheese sandwich pops into your head and you bargain with yourself that really, it would only be doing a disservice to your ability to maintain disciplined throughout the week if you denied yourself this luxury. And that really, in the long-run, you're doing yourself a favor by prolonging your interest in low-sodium, transfat-free foods.

And then, I suddenly find myself GPS'ing the nearest Wendy's.

Damn you nuggets. Damn you.










I just got chills up my spine and through my thighs. Oh yea baby.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I appreciate your kind words. I feel less alone.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_
Ooooooo . . :O_
b e a u t i f u l . .
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

a cup of hot milk tea and 2 candy-sized toblerone white chocolates! :cupand my recent wins against the mirage!:clap and just - very-very briefly - talked to my flatmates (still _AWKWAAARD_ :doh.. but okay I guess, grateful nevertheless!) after another days of silence passed - just to 're-establish' my _presence_ here lol.


----------



## LostinReverie

You.


----------



## Prince Adrian

fried fish & tofu, rice, chili sauce, savory chips, hot sweet ginger drink, & mango juice (bought from store, not fully natural but still better than no snacks!) :laugh:


----------



## Prince Adrian

the light's back on! ♪ and the internet is going fast again! ♬


----------



## Prince Adrian

. . :O . .

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
a new j-pop album I found, the songs are quite 'light' but surprisingly my ears love them so far! because usually my taste is the stronger type of coffee. this guy may have an x factor or something!
or it maybe actually ME who's changed.. some kind of temperance effect?
either way, ♪ _yeahh!! _♫


----------



## Wanderlust89

My haircut that I chopped off myself. I received a lot of compliments from people at work.


----------



## uziq

My mood is all over the place today, but I think I might be starting to level out in a happy place. I'm going to try and do work and workout at the same time. Like sets during downtime. Then I'm going to make some decent food for myself.


----------



## Prince Adrian

awe.. now that's inspiring.. and reminds me of something:





​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

when miracle meets 'normalcy'
when high vision meets the ongoing existence of the present moment
that's *EQUILIBRIUM*
_
magic will manifest. vision granted._








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

finally a hot cappuccino after weeks!! :grin2: and celebrating my paranoia discarded another 60% today SUCCESS!! blue smoke cream smoke sponge begone! (still I respect some aspects of them though.) 
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

at one point I walked my flat's corridor I passed a friend of my roommates, one of those 90% extroverted college freshmen. she was seemingly confidently singing doing some karaoke-ing over her smartphone.. I looked at her smiling a little just to acknowledge her *(hopefully wasn't awkward!)*.. moved forward, went to the flat's balcony for a while, then back again.. I found she busted ran to a flatmate's room full of her friends screaming loudly, _"OH I'M ASHAMED! I'M ASHAAAAMED!!"
_so she was oblivious of her surroundings before noticing me, lololol :lol

and so I passed that crowded room just looking at them giggling, they turned laughing & smiling back. *big thing for a lone wolf who can't even maintain eye contact for a minute!*

aww.. suddenly I saw those extroverts just as some.. loose _kids..??_


----------



## Prince Adrian

talked to a flatmate in the kitchen while cutting fruits.. now I know where to buy fruits RIDICULOUSLY CHEAP LIKE 60% OFF PRICE THAT'S CHEAP ALREADY AND WITH GOOD QUALITY TOO!!! and now since my motorbike is fixed I might go hunting hoarding fruits soon!! :grin2::laugh:


----------



## Prince Adrian

since that looking glass infested by cream cloud (or just cream cloud that's hardened) is destroyed 70% today (and still shattering), I can see my reflection in the mirror much-MUCH clearer.. wow.. I AM attractive..
_mayyybe_ the prettiest philosopher absent-minded professor out there ever? :haha









let's conquer the world..? not yet.
we haven't fully walked the map.










*SOON.

*​


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

rain (and knowing that my flat is not gonna flooded again!) and hot sweet delicious coffee and fast unlimited wifi and PEACE and privacy!! :laugh: 
and the destruction of cream & blue hardened cloud/looking glass & still shattering!! (although I genuinely treasure some aspects of them.)

next step:
destroy the core formula, the source of the cream cloud & maybe of blue cloud too. erase clean reprogram REBOOT the emotion-reaction calculator! I wish I could throw it away entirely but right now I still don't know if that's a good idea, I decide to respect this fear. 
so get prepared, I'll put chaos into the initial 'broken' logic!_ Mwahahahaa..!!_


















_I. can. do this._​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
a genuine feeling:
*I love you.* I don't care what the world said, I don't care how scary this part of me could be. it's as simple as that. no reason. but sometimes truth doesn't need it after all. I just love you - like I love the *other *parts of me too.


----------



## knifevsface

Nothing.


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> next step:
> destroy the core formula, the source of the cream cloud & maybe of blue cloud too. erase clean reprogram REBOOT the emotion-reaction calculator! I wish I could throw it away entirely but right now I still don't know if that's a good idea, I decide to respect this fear.
> so get prepared, I'll put chaos into the initial 'broken' logic!_ Mwahahahaa..!!_


cream cloud source destruction plan going 50%: firstly being aware of it's automatic running, then at least _*STOPPED*_ the equation continuing!!
*SUCCESS!!








*









_I KNEW I can do this._
*[* I N T E G R A M U S. *]*
​


----------



## 8888

My mom seemed to like her Mother's Day gifts.


----------



## calichick

Man, I saw the hottest guy on my workout today. Big pretty eyes, tight a** in black spandex, nice hair.

I can't think of any other three things a calichick wants more in life.

holy crap talk about adrenaline rush.


----------



## slowlyimproving

I'm not addicted to forums anymore.


----------



## dune87

looking at my master's completion certificate read "excellent" :~
i think im realising its over just now, after 2 months almost. i guess later in the evening ill be happy about it or something


----------



## KILOBRAVO

calichick said:


> Man, I saw the hottest guy on my workout today. Big pretty eyes, tight a** in black spandex, nice hair.
> 
> I can't think of any other three things a calichick wants more in life.
> 
> holy crap talk about adrenaline rush.


and? what did you do about it?? ah i remember.. you said "wait for all the men to come to you." might never happen hun...


----------



## Crisigv

It's a sunny day out.


----------



## stewartmays1

my bike


----------



## Overdrive

Techno


----------



## calichick

KILOBRAVO said:


> and? what did you do about it?? ah i remember.. you said "wait for all the men to come to you." might never happen hun...


What did I do?

When he looked at me, I smiled, blushed and looked away of course.

Duh, what else would I do?

It's not like I'm flirtin with every man who comes around hun.

What do you take me as? A sl*t or something? I do my fair share of flirting so don't you worry.


----------



## calichick

Anyways, man oh man it's going to be a scorcher this week and I have the *cutest* outfits planned out. I have my little dresses and my little flats, and...who doesn't just feel so completely elated when summer is in the air and everyone is beaming and cheery and you don't even know what tomorrow will bring...

But it doesn't f***ing matter because in California, everybody is happy. It would be a crime not to be.

Somethin' about the air . Gonna go listen to _Summer_ by Calvin Harris.


----------



## Vlk

The great view of the moon I have from my window.


----------



## Vlk

The film Taxi Driver, including the soundtrack.


----------



## meghankira

im going to the used book store tomorrow (i'm so excited it's kinda funny lol)


----------



## shana

Air conditioning! We need it down here. 
My cat is in my room with me.


----------



## Vlk

The fact that I have a job of sorts, as well as the fact that my employer is so patient with me.


----------



## uziq

My refund check from college came in today. This is good because I wasn't expecting to receive one at all.


----------



## Charmander

My dog thought he was home alone in the house because he heard the front door close and a car pulling away, and I walked into the room while he was still in mid howl. He just gave me a really awkward shifty look and stopped. :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Two people sent me a message. Cheers.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm still losing weight. I have to wear a belt with my jeans now  Getting closer to my goal, I just have to keep at it.


----------



## uziq

There is a person who is actually reaching out and talking to me. It honestly made me tear up when I saw their last message, because I can't remember the last time someone was genuinely interested in me.

All things must come to an end eventually, but I'm trying my hardest to stay in the present.


----------



## SunFlower2011

I quenched my thirst with Dasani.


----------



## Vlk

I think I landed an internship.


----------



## Rickets

When a random coworker I've never met or seen smiles, talks to and touches/pokes me out of nowhere on the lower back as they walk past behind me. Nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Voice chatting. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

My dumbbells.


----------



## Jetlagg

My friend sent me a Wii I'm gonna mod and it's gonna be hot af all week. God I love summer.


----------



## meghankira

i graduated high school yesterday  not sad whatsoever!


----------



## Jetlagg

I switched from Chrome to Opera and Google to DuckDuckGo. It's been working great so far.


----------



## calichick

I know what's pleasing him now:










my high waisted shorts :grin2:

thirsty af


----------



## calichick

I didn't get them to delete nothing sweetheart, they just heavily moderate whenever they see the word "calichick" come up. lol

I like how I only post a snipit of myself for less than 2 hours and already I get called "hideous"

a "man"

with ugly 80s shorts.

lol calm down


----------



## uziq

I got 10 hours of sleep, much needed after I've been sleeping for 3-5 hours days on end.


----------



## Annerdella

MUSIC


----------



## nbar

Watching Ramsay Bolton being eaten alive by his own hounds


----------



## AFoundLady

the prospect of a better tomorrow.

plus..knowing that I'm still very young and healthy, with a bright future ahead. The possibility of having a future that I can have keeps me going.


----------



## herk

Stranger Things


----------



## cosmicslop

I was able to have a full conversation with the person I'm wildly infatuated with today and I got to make him laugh and take too much of his time. It's such a bittersweet satisfaction though, because he's also wildly unavailable. I don't know what to do with myself tbh.


----------



## LaurelHS

I put a new decoration on my wall this afternoon (a small hamsa with a blue background) and it looks very nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Texting. :grin2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

cosmicslop said:


> I was able to have a full conversation with the person I'm wildly infatuated with today and I got to make him laugh and take too much of his time. It's such a bittersweet satisfaction though, because he's also wildly unavailable. I don't know what to do with myself tbh.


l m a o that gif is so me tbh (^:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, my teacher marked the legal studies test that I did on Monday. She gave me 70%, which actually happens to have been my goal for the test. That's actually not too bad, considering the fact that I did like 1 hour of study for it and did about half of the relevant chapter work. According to her, my responses were 'brilliant' and 'beautifully written' but 'lacking in depth'. I suppose that's indicative of my abundant skill but low amount of effort. It still has to be cross marked though. My particular legal studies teacher is more of a harsh marker than most, so after having been cross marked, my result may rise above 70%, which would be kind of cool. For the next test, I think I might go for 75-80%.


----------



## Kevin001

An old friend came back into my life, I'm so grateful. I guess I forgive her for leaving me in the first place...she claims she needed a break from the computer.....ok. She has always been nice and sweet to me though.


----------



## Alkalinity

this pan pizza from dominoes


----------



## Three Nines Fine

I've just turned in the draft for my final undergrad assignment on the one-year anniversary of when me and my partner met. So you could say it's a pretty great day.


----------



## JustSmileZee

my paycheck will surely lead me to buy some awesome stuff on amazon haha


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm with my kids at my parents' house  Life is awesome when I'm with them. Lots of long-overdue hugs and catching up over dinner, and afterwards. I missed them, I haven't seen them much because of everyone's crazy-as-*** schedules this month (including mine). We really don't get to see each other nearly as much as we should, or want to. But being with them now and being able to catch up is awesomeness.


----------



## cosmicslop

Someone left some clay on my table, like a good chunk of it. It was no coincidence since it's right next to my bags and no else was sitting next to me on the table that day. What a charitable person. That stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## Kevin001

Just some voicemail I received. :grin2:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

New phone.  Now I just need new clothes and new shoes.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

I'm alive and breathing.


----------



## Kevin001

Toilet got fixed.....thank you Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001

Gladiator smoothie from Smoothie King .


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

I actually slept well last night. Finally.


----------



## wiZZ

I've had this song playing for the past 4 hours without stopping it (sound wave by Trevor Gutheir) and I feel AMAZING! like high energy, thinking of things and can't take off this smile.:grin2:


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Coffee in my favorite mug-a Halloween mug of course haha.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Photoshop RULES !!! Yeah !!!*

*PHOTOSHOP CS6 / CC !!!!*
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy !!!
LOL. :clap:boogie:teeth:yay:banana

After using Paintshop Pro for image editing, I just got a subscription for both Photoshop CS6 and CC !!!

Incredible.
Outstanding.
Fantastic. 

They added something like 200 to 500 additional tools and functions from CS6 to CC and Photoshop can do your laundry, feed your cat, and wash your car as well as do ANYTHING for image editing! LOL.

I am like a kid on Christmas morning all excited about his new toys. You can turn an overweight, ugly slob like me and retouch your photo to look like a slender, good looking Tom Cruise - LOL LOL. :grin2:

No more pathetic Paintshop Pro X8. ( Actually it is really good for what it cost for average use. )


----------



## rdrr

this gif:


----------



## jxoxo

Korean romcom lol

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## NoEgo

My rubber girlfriend...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The futon I ordered was back on sale today. I thought I'd be paying full price since I had to wait but I guess not


----------



## Protozoan

I appreciate the effort to lighten the mood on this Forum.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Refilling my prescription this morning was quick and easy, gotta love that


----------



## Kevin001

Just got done video chatting....I feel refreshed.


----------



## jacim

I'm starting a short vacation in an hour. Flying to Seattle for a wedding (2 men). Should be exciting and gay!


----------



## superwholock

I got a really fuzzy robe with adorable ducks on it! (its so cute and comfy, and it was on sale :grin2


----------



## AllTheSame

My new buddy at the store I was at was teasing me about being "so damn messy" (I'm doing resets so I have no choice but to tear everything up, completely *** everything up and then put it all back together again...that's my job when I'm on resets). Then this other girl was at the registers and I've talked to her a little bit, and she started giving me a hard time so it was two on one lol. The one at the registers is barely out of hs, ffs, and she calls the manager I'm sort of friends with "mommy", though she's not her mom. She said "mommy's not gonna bail you out if you get in trouble for making a big mess, Mr. Messy, and neither am I", then she shot me this evil little grin and went back to work lmao. My buddy there is a sweety though. They both are. She made me tags again. She was talking today about how she had a headache, and I wanted so bad to tell her I could help her forget all about that, but I just didn't want to go there. That's a little much. I asked her if she tried Aleve, then we got into how she was on painkillers for six months because of injuries she had when she was in gymnastics in hs. We talked about that a bit. I'm kinda sorta gonna miss talking to her like we have been for the last couple of days. But if I ever come back to this store I know I sort of have a friend. She's cool, she's awesome. Not often you run into people that you just click with like that.


----------



## Yer Blues

Club soda.


Yeah, livin' on the edge.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've cooked my first Indian dishes in the past two weeks (butter chicken and Punjabi shahi paneer) and I am loving the smells of sauteing the spices. The aroma of cooking a masala is almost therapeutic. I wanna take on saag paneer this weekend.


----------



## Andre

cosmicslop said:


> I've cooked my first Indian dishes in the past two weeks (butter chicken and Punjabi shahi paneer) and I am loving the smells of sauteing the spices. The aroma of cooking a masala is almost therapeutic. I wanna take on saag paneer this weekend.


I love Indian food. I'm becoming vegan soon, too, which is a good reason to eat more Indian food besides the spices. I might take inspiration from you and make something this weekend.

Also I'm pleased that I have less pain and I'm so eager to get less of it, soon.


----------



## TryingMara

asmr


----------



## jrmuniz96

Love how everybody is being positive here. Right now music. Some nice instrumental music with some home work. I love school.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I'm in bed at a decent time with both cats by my feet.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

And the fact that I just noticed the thread photo is a fleshlight.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> And the fact that I just noticed the thread photo is a fleshlight.


:grin2:


----------



## slyfox

Mails finally here. They are delivering to houses nearby atm. Hopefully my bugs will arrive alive


----------



## cat001

Every time I look in at my lovely spotty girl, she comes rushing over. She really brightens up my day!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

cat001 said:


> Every time I look in at my lovely spotty girl, she comes rushing over. She really brightens up my day!


Daww! She's a cutie


----------



## Skilana14

Its weekend!!

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

These pillows :yay:heart:yawn


----------



## butterskenny

I'm going to a convention in Wichita with my family this weekend. I'm really excited to get all geeky/nerdy with all of them.


----------



## Raies

A plate full of delishus Swedish meatballs and a glass of cold juice.

As happy as I'll ever be I think.


----------



## TryingMara

The end of an asmr video. Whispering+accent=bliss

And the fact that I've forced myself to catch up on work. I've been avoiding it.


----------



## littleghost

I just watched this:

https://weather.com/science/nature/video/sloth-takes-a-bath


----------



## Ai

My boyfriend should be visiting in a couple days. I'm really excited to see him and to give him the Christmas presents I got for him. It makes me happy when I'm able to buy people things...


----------



## Carolyne

Ai said:


> My boyfriend should be visiting in a couple days. I'm really excited to see him and to give him the Christmas presents I got for him. It makes me happy when I'm able to buy people things...


Cool, what'd you get him?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Ai said:


> My boyfriend should be visiting in a couple days. I'm really excited to see him and to give him the Christmas presents I got for him. It makes me happy when I'm able to buy people things...


Please don't restrict yourself to Christmas only when it comes to me so you can become a very happy woman!


----------



## Ai

Carolyne said:


> Cool, what'd you get him?


Just some silly things. He really likes wearing ties and bowties, so I bought him a Hufflepuff tie, these goofy poo emoji suspenders (inside joke), and a pretty mug full of locally made lavender bath salts (lavender is his favorite scent and December is always a really difficult month for him at work--so he's super stressed out. There's a running joke that my solution to everything is bubble baths... And. Well. Maybe that's not entirely inaccurate. :b )

Slightly less personalized than what I did for our anniversary, which was to bake him poo emoji cookies, draw a silly card (he is obsessed with what he delightedly terms "FAT BUNNY!"), and give him a plastic bouquet... but they can't all be winners... :lol :lol :lol :lol



I am a very strange girlfriend.



Demon Soul said:


> Please don't restrict yourself to Christmas only when it comes to me so you can become a very happy woman!


:b I appreciate your concern for my happiness. I'll have to keep that in mind. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> My boyfriend should be visiting in a couple days. I'm really excited to see him and to give him the Christmas presents I got for him. It makes me happy when I'm able to buy people things...


Aww enjoy your time with him. :clap


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Aww enjoy your time with him. :clap


----------



## Resergence

My girlfriend is pleasing me right now she is the most loyal and sweetest girl I feel like the luckiest man alive she is always by my side no matter what happens she picks me up when im done and lifts me back up she is the most amazing thing.

She shares same interests as me she is funny always smiling at me and tell me compliments she always likes to hang out with me and care for me I am so grateful to have this girl she is the most beautiful and amazing girl of them all! I feel blessed with such a good partner im so happy. :3


----------



## littleghost

My son comes home from college today for winter break.


----------



## meepie

I'm excited for Saturday.


----------



## cosmicslop

Making some tea eggs. The broth smells divine.


----------



## Kevin001

I just ordered the dumbbells I wanted....yay!


----------



## 8888

I actually feel like I matter today.


----------



## Kevin001

This bomb a** lasagna I'm eating.


----------



## duckduck

The gym is finally open again and it has felt like forever since I got a good workout.


----------



## Overdrive

Leon Vynehall


----------



## Mat999

Just watched my favourite sport with a massive competitor winning. Downloading more which will be ready in minutes. Love it. Especially as feeling down today. Its going to raise my mood. :smile2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Happy New Year everyone. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

Finding a couple American cosmetic brands at a store I rarely go to. I've never seen these brands in a store before, although I've heard of the brands.


----------



## cuppy

BAAAAAAAhaahahaa :lol

Look at the nose boop!!!! :haha

full video:


----------



## calm space

i found a way to read ny times unlimited for free without a subscription !!


the mascot bear ^^


----------



## meepie

this aroma from the diffuser named "clary sage" is really good the bottle on the essential oil says "good for low moods and depression" as well even if it's pseudoscience i want to believe it


----------



## tea111red

meepie said:


> this aroma from the diffuser named "clary sage" is really good the bottle on the essential oil says "good for low moods and depression" as well even if it's pseudoscience i want to believe it


i've been wanting a diffuser myself. those essential oils really can help w/ improving your mood and wellbeing.


----------



## meepie

tea111red said:


> i've been wanting a diffuser myself. those essential oils really can help w/ improving your mood and wellbeing.


I would definitely invest in one. The ones with the spout seem to diffuse the smell better and the ones that are squarish have more cool looking effects. The light changing ones are my favorite since they add mood to the rooms(that's the one I got for christmas and have been using). I think you can also find assorted essential oils in packs on amazon. But yeah, definitely get one, worth it. At the least, your room smells nice and it's good to pop it on when you are playing a guided meditation on your laptop or something.


----------



## tea111red

meepie said:


> I would definitely invest in one. The ones with the spout seem to diffuse the smell better and the ones that are squarish have more cool looking effects. The light changing ones are my favorite since they add mood to the rooms(that's the one I got for christmas and have been using). I think you can also find assorted essential oils in packs on amazon. But yeah, definitely get one, worth it. At the least, your room smells nice and it's good to pop it on when you are playing a guided meditation on your laptop or something.


cool....what is the name of the one you have?


----------



## meepie

tea111red said:


> cool....what is the name of the one you have?


Levoit Natural Wood Aromatherapy Essential Oil Diffuser it lasts around 6-7 hours after you pour in the water and oil

Another good brand is VicTsing


----------



## tea111red

meepie said:


> Levoit Natural Wood Aromatherapy Essential Oil Diffuser it lasts around 6-7 hours after you pour in the water and oil
> 
> Another good brand is VicTsing


cool...thanks for the info.  i'll be getting one soon enough....


----------



## catcharay

I accomplished a hike covering > 24 km all up, so I'm pleased as punch with myself. Feel really proud, especially because I thought I wouldn't be able to keep up or thought my mind would be pervaded with negative resistance. Those measly 20 min HIIT readied me to tackle those hills, I'm convinced


----------



## Barakiel

Peppermint candy, christmas is eternal I guess


----------



## meepie

trying lavender today, might add in some frankincense...smells good


----------



## Skeletra

Got an A on my Lotka-Volterra presentation . This is my first ever A.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ That is awesome. 


Smash Burger.....so good.


----------



## SilentLyric

not working today. nuff said.


----------



## Valley

Ice cream cookies


----------



## ShySouth

Hanging out with youngest today. He always makes me laugh.


----------



## kivi

Trailing my hands and feet on a cool sheet when I'm in bed. I love doing that, weirdly, it makes me feel very relaxed.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

That my high fiber diet is continuing and I just might get to get exposure therapy tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

My dumbbells


----------



## The Library of Emma

Listening to this.

Also, i actually feel good about going in later to try for a job. Finally maybe something will change.


----------



## sandromeda

my crush....wow.....what a dork....:love2


----------



## Kevin001

The fact that my meds are way cheaper than I thought they would be.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Christina Perri

(Her songs not herself).


----------



## TryingMara

The sound of the birds outside.


----------



## Greys0n

my Twix and it's Friday so no work


----------



## jengem

That it's Friday and I have a three day weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

jengem said:


> That it's Friday and I have a three day weekend.


:grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame

I got a big display in one of my stores yesterday, and the email and pics I sent my boss are being forwarded on this morning, to her boss and one of our biggest clients. I got a pretty big pat on the back lol. They're going to show my pics and mention it in the next meeting. Feels god to hit a home run once in a while.


----------



## Kevin001

Might be meeting a SASer soon....so excited.


----------



## momentsunset

Coffee! Also chillstep


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

That I get to go home today.


----------



## Rosefollicles

I'm going for a 6km run in the forest tomorrow with one of my mates. It's going to be a blast.



Kevin001 said:


> Might be meeting a SASer soon....so excited.


Damn, that'll be nuts!


----------



## Kevin001

Rosefollicles said:


> Damn, that'll be nuts!


Ikr fingers crossed .


----------



## TryingMara

The fact there's a still a little sunlight left, blue sky, warmer temperature and the birds are chirping.


----------



## littleghost

My daughter was home for the weekend, and my son came home from across town today so I had two of them home at once for a while. It's so cute when they get together and start talking. My daughter had to leave in the afternoon to drive back to San Antonio, but my son stayed to dinner. Having the family together is great. Still have one son in Dallas I haven't seen since the January semester started.


----------



## herk

book, food


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm starting uni tomorrow, and after determining my bus route, I've found that it'll take about 50 minutes to get there. That's a nice, long commute that should be more refreshing than stressful. I got Spotify Premium yesterday, so... fresh beatz all the way. :3c

Getting up at 6:30am isn't ideal, though..... :c


----------



## Kevin001

Just finished FaceTiming with this super hot chick.....at the end she goes you seem quite lol....it was a great chat though.


----------



## MisoGirl

Listening to one of my favorite P!atD songs so I guess that's good.
("Lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off" is the song BTW)


----------



## kombustible

This forum having a positivity thread instead of all the other places you can ***** and moan. I was getting down on myself reading it.


----------



## TryingMara

Bit of sunshine peaking through the clouds, coffee and being able to relax and have some time to myself.


----------



## SparklingWater

really happy to be talking to a good friend again


----------



## Unknown Trooper

I'm finally feeling a little better after being in quite a numb, depressive state for two weeks. I managed to quit my job on very amiable terms (I quit because I didn't like the work, despite everything else being great), saw some progress on my graduate project, got some good running sessions in the park, started reading "Name Of The Wind" by Patrick Rothfuss and it's just as amazing as people build it up to be.


----------



## Kevin001

This Duke-UNC game that is about to tip.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That our house got buzzed again by ww2 fighter planes.

Spitfire was amazing, really loud Merlin engine. US ww2 fighter plane was quiet in comparison.

The ground literally shakes when they pass the house in formation.  :grin2:

Massage by plane.  :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Finished building this monstrosity from steel I had scattered around the garage. If it's not immediately obvious, it's a bikerack combined with a repair stand. The baseplate weighs 55lbs, lol.


----------



## noydb

I kicked *** today 8)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

That the yellow organism^ has kicked *** today!


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm feeling better. I'm actually going to make money from the salvage from my old SUV.
I might rip the stereo, speakers out of it lol, Idk.....my dad has a pretty good sound system in the car I have now though.
I'm gonna open the sunroof and crank up the radio (if it doesn't rain). Today is already a good day. The salvage company is giving me $600 for my car....which is just gone, just totaled.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@MCHB

Woah, that is heavy but cool mate. Good job.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AllTheSame

Good to hear mate.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

DANCING :boogie :boogie

Doing some very weird dance moves right now with some Muse songs.


----------



## forever in flux

geraltofrivia said:


> DANCING :boogie :boogie
> 
> Doing some very weird dance moves right now with some Muse songs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Barry bin Laden said:


>


More like


----------



## Kevin001

College basketball game.....UCLA-Arizona.


----------



## konas8




----------



## konas8

Yes, I've appropriated this thread for cute animal gifs.


----------



## Cyan22

konas8 said:


> Yes, I've appropriated this thread for cute animal gifs.


omg that hug is adorable o_o


----------



## Barakiel

I discovered some peppermint candy in a cabinet so I'm probably gonna get addicted to that again.


----------



## konas8

https://i.imgur.com/WGn2XsV.mp4
Look at how it waggles its tail. It's too much.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Going out late at night to meet friends no longer apprehend me much. I no longer have to think about making up possible conversations or think about everything that could go wrong.


----------



## Schmetterling

Listening to great music on Spotify


----------



## ladyscuttle

Joseph Gordon Levitt is on my television right now.


----------



## orchardstreet

Music, peanut butter, and a day off work.
:clap


----------



## Jeff271

made cinnamon rolls & coffee, tossed in some laundry


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I got to hangout _the guys_ tonight.


----------



## Overdrive

I wanna make some music, back in the game, yusss.


----------



## Jeff271

cherry blossoms ❦


----------



## TryingMara

Feling like I had a restful night's sleep.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I bought this painting along with another by Leonid Afremov, one as a gift and this one for myself around mid last year but only just spent the money to have it framed well and put up on my wall. It's easily the most beautiful thing I have in my bedroom and reminds me of genuinely being in love (which I think I have been only once).

Whenever I'm feeling lost, tired, alone or in pain I can just sit on the end of my bed and gaze fixedly into the picture and be lost in it and imagine a time once again when the nights were warm, I wasn't in any kind of physical pain and I was joyous.


----------



## Greys0n

books and anime


----------



## 8888

I was on an online forum for PTSD and I think I said something that helped someone.


----------



## Overdrive

Gonna make a mix on my friend's track tonight, digital various artists release planned by his label, will be good working on those stems.


----------



## aravin

probably offline said:


> inb4 "my hand"


ThaNks for reminding me


----------



## aravin

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I bought this painting along with another by Leonid Afremov, one as a gift and this one for myself around mid last year but only just spent the money to have it framed well and put up on my wall. It's easily the most beautiful thing I have in my bedroom and reminds me of genuinely being in love (which I think I have been only once).
> 
> Whenever I'm feeling lost, tired, alone or in pain I can just sit on the end of my bed and gaze fixedly into the picture and be lost in it and imagine a time once again when the nights were warm, I wasn't in any kind of physical pain and I was joyous.


I love that picture where can i find it on the internet please?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

aravin said:


> I love that picture where can i find it on the internet please?


Leonid Afremov. I'll leave you to sift through his work until you find it. There's plenty to enjoy. I first stumbled upon his works in early 2011.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've exercised and stretched today


----------



## TryingMara

The view- so pretty


----------



## maralb

just finished a paulo coelho book


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I showed a friend a drawing commemorating our friendship when we were kids; his reaction to it is positive!


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Chris Noth's nose.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Coconut water *AND* orange juice mix.

*mouthgasm*


----------



## likevomit

Post Malone's music and personality and overall vibe. Very cool guy.  Also, i'm rewatching The Office and i forgot how much i loved that show.


----------



## TryingMara

Having time to myself.


----------



## f1ora

chill breeze from the fan


----------



## feels

Realizing I'm the happiest and most content I've ever been.


----------



## Vip3r

My new side business seems like it is actually going to be profitable.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Will & Grace reruns.


----------



## TryingMara

Asmr videos.


----------



## Kevin001

This song....


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*How to Make New Friends When You're Feeling Lonely...*

https://tinybuddha.com/blog/how-to-make-new-friends-when-youre-feeling-lonely/

Great article that should help everyone here who is feeling isolated and alone.


----------



## Kevin001

My dumbbells


----------



## Crisigv

I still have an hour before I leave for work. Assuming I get up to get ready, I won't be late.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## TryingMara

Thoughts of ending things.


----------



## Kevin001

My computer is loading/working much faster


----------



## TryingMara

It's beautiful out.


----------



## Paperback Writer

The sound of the rain.


----------



## slyfox

Today will be my 10th day in a row without buying fast food or carryout. I know that isn't impressive for most people, but I have a real problem with buying it.

Also working on quitting soda. Has been tougher than fast food/carryout. Only made it 21 hours yesterday before giving up. Guess I should be easy on myself because I'm also fighting a craving for getting food out.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I'm so thankful to have a boyfriend who loves to hear me sing. <3 It's slowly breaking me out of my shell, bit by bit.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PocketoAlice

Good to hear.


----------



## Jeff271

sneezing, applesauce, made a par 3


----------



## Crisigv

The dark clouds seemed to have moved on for the time being. Hopefully it will be a nice drive.


----------



## SplendidBob

Did a lot of cleaning. Cleaning is neck death. It seems that heat applied frequently seems to significantly reduce the numbness. This is pretty cool


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

I wish you a nice drive.


----------



## Skeletra

A good thing about sleep deprivation is the happy little surprises you give yourself. I just found a candy bar in my purse ! Completely forgot I bought it yesterday.


----------



## Overdrive

Bought 2 more pedals, Boss MT-2 + CE-5, love the way they sounds especialy the MT-2, it's even harder on the dynamics and harmonics than the os-2, perfect !.


----------



## Crisigv

This lip balm. I'm actually waking up with nice lips.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Cleanness. 
I shaved after three weeks!
And cut my nails. I feel so relieved after I cut my nails 
And then took a shower.


----------



## roxslide

Not exactly right now but one random thing that really pleases me is stairwells. I try not to ride the elevator and always try to find the stairwell. It seems like almost nobody thinks to do this so I usually have it all to myself, it's really nice in really crowded areas like malls and shopping centers to have a moment to yourself to decompress. And you get the extra exercise, win-win.


----------



## Sabk

Saturday morning. Cocooned in bed in an air-conditioned room. Nothing major planned for me. Decided to take it easy today. Watching a funny show....

I might be half asleep and won't remember this post in an hour lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

The pump after working out.


----------



## Barakiel

Chocolate milkshake with a lil bit of banana bread beer added in


----------



## eeyoredragon

Gave a presentation today, and although I stumbled over my words a bit, it went well. Audience was supportive/encouraging.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This fantastic piece of software that turns the pure madness that is the Windows 10 start menu into a human-friendly XP-style start menu.
It also brings back the real control panel, and useful shortcuts like Network Connections, Add/Remove Programs, Devices and Printers.
God I wish I had found this sooner.


----------



## Kevin001

Bible reading


----------



## Fun Spirit

Stilla said:


> I bought a **** ton of new clothes on my mini vacation.


HA HA HA HA!
I'm glad you you were able to buy them: )

It'll be a year on October 4th since I been writing the script to 2 of my comics stories. I had these two comic ideas {and 5 more} since 2011 but I never wrote nor drew them out. Last year I finally started to write them.

I hope to finish writing story arc 2 of one comic by October 4th.


----------



## Sus y

Got some extra days of vacations at work
:banana :clap:clap:boogieopcorn:lol:drunk:evil:high5


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Bible reading


Now that's wonderful.


----------



## Kevin001

Black As Day said:


> Now that's wonderful.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This library that I downloaded from github today and works perfectly.
Also I answered a question about it in the issues and now I feel smart. hehe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sky Blue

Cupcakes! These are all mine, for working all day in a kitchen where half the cooks don't even share a common language.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister is listening to Christian music


----------



## funnynihilist

Mr Jim Beam! Wait, that sounds bad...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My fourth date plans for Saturday. :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbells


----------



## CNikki

The thought that I just might have an opportunity to 'start over.' It's a weak one, but just maybe...


----------



## TippyTappy

Discovered a new music group that I am looking up all kinds of stuff about. _Whispers EXO..._


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My successful fourth date this weekend.










That was taken at around 1am. We played video games on our respective devices until 3am last night.


----------



## JDsays

Not having anything to do is pleasing me at the moment


----------



## Lohikaarme

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My successful fourth date this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken at around 1am. We played video games on our respective devices until 3am last night.


You guys are so cute/contagious :laugh: You can tell those smiles are genuine


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lohikaarme said:


> You guys are so cute/contagious :laugh: You can tell those smiles are genuine


After my mother and I took her back to her parents place, we both had a big squishy hug. She gave me a kiss on the cheek. I returned the gesture before I left. I honestly did not expect that at all. :blush


----------



## Eternal Solitude

@iAmCodeMonkey

I'm so happy for you. You guys make such a cute couple.

Tell us how does it feel to be living the dream of many people in this forum? :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Eternal Solitude said:


> I'm so happy for you. You guys make such a cute couple.


Thanks! Even though we are not official as of yet (she has to move to a city further away from me soon due to cost of living) she still wants to see me. I want to keep seeing her. We are so similar it is almost eerie, but in a good way. We are both kinda crazy lmao

>



Eternal Solitude said:


> Tell us how does it feel to be living the dream of many people in this forum? :grin2:


----------



## Andre

I'm happy to see that you're happy, Monkey.


----------



## harrison

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My successful fourth date this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken at around 1am. We played video games on our respective devices until 3am last night.


That's a great photo - so glad you guys have found each other. All the best mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

harrison said:


> That's a great photo - so glad you guys have found each other. All the best mate.


Thanks!


----------



## Crisigv

This mattifying top coat for my nail polish. Nice effect!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My successful fourth date this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken at around 1am. We played video games on our respective devices until 3am last night.


Nice one mate! :grin2:

Guess I'll have to be the third wheel when you fly me over to Canada. :b


----------



## A Void Ant

@iAmCodeMonkey You give me hope.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Nice one mate! :grin2:


For sure. >



Pete Beale said:


> Guess I'll have to be the third wheel when you fly me over to Canada. :b


You will be first! :lol :haha


----------



## forgetmylife

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My successful fourth date this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken at around 1am. We played video games on our respective devices until 3am last night.


congrats!


----------



## Sky Blue

Made myself some nice egg drop soup.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> For sure. >
> 
> You will be first! :lol :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Void Ant said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey You give me hope.


Good!


----------



## Barakiel

Apparently there have been some significant victories against Daesh (ISIS) lately, namely the retaking of a city called Raqqa (Daesh’s de facto capital)


----------



## Kevin001

Bible reading


----------



## Kevin001

Good music


----------



## caelle

Finally home alone


----------



## cherryisaac

Being alive and being here in a good mood


----------



## Kevin001

Youtube


----------



## f1ora

blankets


----------



## harrison

Some good music.
The view from my window.
Some good ideas for things to do in the future.


----------



## Crisigv

Toronto wins MLS cup!! Woo!


----------



## 8888

I organized my desk and I can actually find things.


----------



## Jeff271

tea & fudge brownies


----------



## PandaBearx

I think I aced my lab final 🔬 (jinx knock on wood) that and I’m happy with my sisters birthday gifts. Just have to go out latter tonight & buy gift bags for it. Excited for the city.


----------



## Kevin001

My dumbbells


----------



## Scarecrow4774

Talking with someone I haven't seen since first grade.


----------



## InaAya

Tomorrow is my last class for the semester and then I go on winter vacation. ^-^


----------



## harrison

Decent music, good weather and going to a Christmas lunch in a couple of hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Music


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee


----------



## Psychoelle

Quitting nail biting and painting my fingernails for the first time since I was 10


----------



## FallDuskTrain

chicken pho that I am eating


----------



## Ckg2011

Pop Punk music videos on YouTube.


----------



## quietRiot10

The rain and relaxing music on my record player.


----------



## approachanxiety

I get to go out and see my girlfriend tomorrow  She really helped me overcome most of my SA..


----------



## Kevin001

Music and the sunlight coming through the cracks of my blinds.


----------



## quietRiot10

One of my guinea pigs looking up at me every time I cough.


----------



## misumena

I just ate jellybeans for breakfast. Said to hell with a healthy meal and did what I wanted. It pleased me greatly.


----------



## Kevin001

My Uncle will be able to give me a ride to work....thank you Jesus!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's snowing!! Finally!



















(Now I'm gonna go to into despair mood because I have no gf to go out with in this snow)


----------



## Kevin001

Sun shine shining through my blinds .


----------



## Kevin001

misumena said:


> I just ate jellybeans for breakfast. Said to hell with a healthy meal and did what I wanted. It pleased me greatly.


:laugh:


----------



## caelle

My dream was just a dream. My car didn't really die and my friend didn't really go to jail. Thank goodness.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I'm listening to music.
Also that I'm actually tired for once, after weeks of struggling to get more than 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee and bible study


----------



## sadstoner

Weed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

YouTube


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee and bible time


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

a small bowl of oatmeal with pistachios in the morning..

Actually? if it were left up to me, i'd have a large bowl of pistachios every morning and nix the oatmeal..


----------



## Crisigv

My foundation has been on for about 14 hours. I just sobbed liked a baby and you can't even tell. I'm impressed. I should probably wash my face soon.


----------



## fluorish

Cappuccino


----------



## Kevin001

Worship music


----------



## Kevin001

Bible and tea time


----------



## Kevin001

Warm bed


----------



## mobc1990

The thought that if i continue to meetup with my friend,my one on one socializing can be better


----------



## Greys0n

I am on vacation right now, in Kiev. Ukraine's capital is ancient and modern. It's a city equally loyal to 'babushka's and newly-rich oligarchs on fancy jeeps, to quiet idyllic parks and bustling highways. I have already tried famoust Ukrainiane borsch (hard to spell) and had a walk in the Sculptures Alley. Also there are so many churches and cathedrals. And Ukrainian girls are so beautiful so I decided to try some relaxed massage. I have read many porisive reviews about angelina massage parlor.


----------



## Gonegirl52

My warm house and my beautiful bf.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

This song


----------



## Kevin001

Cappuccino


----------



## Kevin001

Music


----------



## Crisigv

My cat's little paws.


----------



## Cia0

Eating Doritos. Which is also causing me some pain, but hey..Doritos 🤷‍♀️🏻


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> My cat's little paws.


Awwwwww, sooooo cuteeeeeee.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Having entire the house for myself for the day

@Crisigv Awww! So cute! &#55357;&#56891;


----------



## GeomTech

Cia0 said:


> Eating Doritos. Which is also causing me some pain, but hey..Doritos &#129335;‍♀&#127995;


Doritos causing pain? Hmm... Well, there are times where they scrap the inside of my mouth in an abrasive fashion; especially the roof area. Marks are left, but they clear up the next day or whatever, or at least when I've refrained from munching on those delicious chips. Or maybe you were referring to mental pain; as in eating something seemingly unhealthy, and that giving you mental anguish or to that affect?

Also, which kind of Doritos? Nacho Cheese? Cool Ranch? The spicy nacho? Ah.... Their *so* good; I absolutely love that snack.

Oh, and sorry. Just saw doritos, and just had to respond.


----------



## forever in flux

Supermarket Sweep


----------



## 629753

The night


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might order one


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Nekobasu

my 4th pot of coffee today


----------



## komorikun

Red wine.


----------



## Fun Spirit

The fact that I finished typing Chapter 1 of one of my comics: D
It feel so good to read my script again. Now I have to type out the rest.
Took me 3 days-___- but I got it done.


----------



## Chris S W

I'm making progress with learning Slovak. It's slow progress but I expected it to be.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## In a Lonely Place

I ordered two pre-sprayed wing mirror covers for my car. They came today, was amazed to find a left and a right, correct colour and they fitted straight on with no head scratching.

I'm pretty damn pleased right now


----------



## 8888

That my medication adjustment seems to be helping.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Getting my air-con sorted out on my car tomorrow morning, it's too hot to be without it any longer.


----------



## mobc1990

Dating and keeping busy...it keeps my mental health good at the very least


----------



## Daxi004

Music


----------



## In a Lonely Place

The air-con guy has been and gone, my wallet is only £65 lighter and I now have cold air again in my car.

WooHoo


----------



## Kevin001

Pineapple coconut water


----------



## jacktrimarco

Now, I'm on job but free (surfing internet). Tomorrow will my off


----------



## In a Lonely Place

My wages appearing in my bank account and being able to put some into savings after an expensive month in May, taxing my car etc...


----------



## momentsunset

Beautiful weather, support from people, feeling extremely confident and creative lately as well. Also, I am earning a lot more money lately.


----------



## Savon

I'm finally more than happy with the way I look... I am cute af.


----------



## momentsunset

Savon said:


> I'm finally more than happy with the way I look... I am cute af.


Yay! It's refreshing to see some more self love and happiness with appearance here :clap


----------



## CNikki

Cup of coffee that I'm brewing right now. I'm simple like that.



Savon said:


> I'm finally more than happy with the way I look... I am cute af.


Kudos to you! It feels nice 'prettying up' yourself every now and then. Flaunt it! :lol


----------



## Taaylah

My dogs are so sweet and cute I love them :heart


----------



## Savon

momentsunset said:


> Yay! It's refreshing to see some more self love and happiness with appearance here :clap





CNikki said:


> Cup of coffee that I'm brewing right now. I'm simple like that.
> 
> Kudos to you! It feels nice 'prettying up' yourself every now and then. Flaunt it! :lol


Haha yay! But it's not like I ever _hated_ how I looked. It's just that I'd nit pick at all these little details and then let it blow up in my mind because brains just love to bless you like that. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

The world cup kinda


----------



## mobc1990

Anxiety and depression got better


----------



## Shy Ostrich

It's not as humid anymore.


----------



## F888BEINGSOCIAL

I PASSED my exam (at least)
I went for a jog the first time in like 3 years (though I had to stop because my throat hurt from breathing)
Would I found this awesome relatable site where I finally feel like I fit in somehow and thread be one?


----------



## TryingMara

No work today and hopefully a lighter day tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

My sparkling water.....no aspartame.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> My sparkling water.....no aspartame.


That's good. Aspartame is just..ewww.


----------



## CTouln

Nature infront of me while doing my work is kinda refreshing.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's good. Aspartame is just..ewww.


You've been on a roll with the gifs lately. I mean I never really realized. So I stopped drinking my coke zero and favored flavored water.


----------



## MCHB

Beer. :3


...don't judge me! It's beer Thursday when I work 10's and beer Friday when I work 8's!


----------



## PandaBearx

The fact that this blanket has a bunch of baby cacti printed on it.


----------



## AffinityWing

The final grade for the summer course I was taking has come out and I figured I would make a high B at most but it turns out it is listed as an A. 

Granted, I feel like it is unfair and undeserved to me though because I still could have studied much more and I actually failed pretty much every quiz... I only got a B on them due to my additional bonus points and the professor being generous enough to curve our grade for it (Giving everyone about 20 or so additional points, depending on what the class average was.)

I also have the opportunity to have 10 points added onto my average if I take the final, although it is optional, but I think I will take the opportunity. 

Considering I had been doing very badly grade-wise since my first semester, to the point I stopped going to classes whatsoever, I'm glad to see any improvement in the first place even if it is very little.

Although, there are still very huge concerns about this situation looming over me right now but since I don't want to take away from the positivity of this post I will put them in What's Bothering You Right Now?...


----------



## momentsunset

Chicken avocado wrap mmmm



PandaBearx said:


> The fact that this blanket has a bunch of baby cacti printed on it.


That's adorable! I want one.


----------



## PandaBearx

momentsunset said:


> Chicken avocado wrap mmmm
> 
> That's adorable! I want one.


Marshalls, my friend. Marshalls is where it's at.


----------



## SofaKing

Air conditioning


----------



## Zatch

J Cole. He's helped me accept some ideas I used to not be fond of.


----------



## Kevin001

Klove and coffee.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Klove and coffee.


I kept reading it as Clove and coffee, and I was trying to get the taste in my mind LOL I'm over here like "Well I like chai and it has clove, and a chai latte isn't bad..." 

The little bit of rain, thunder, and grey skies today. We get it so little that I enjoy this weather (until it turns into 70 mph wind dust storms) but this, this is nice.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I kept reading it as Clove and coffee, and I was trying to get the taste in my mind LOL I'm over here like "Well I like chai and it has clove, and a chai latte isn't bad..."


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


>


don't you Ryan gosling gif me! I will Buffy gif you right back.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> don't you Ryan gosling gif me! I will Buffy gif you right back.


----------



## rabidfoxes

My computer mouse will get home soon and then I can go shoot some zombies on Decision 3. I am a person of simple pleasures. Might mix myself a gin for added enjoyment.


----------



## Xemnas

well i met someone doing a cosplay of my favorite character, and her friend was as the second favorite character on the same game series...
i manage to gather enough courage not only to ask them for a picture, but to be in the picture with the two..... my heart was racing at that moment......

also i have plans to visit someone special on december...


----------



## karenw

The weather is cooler making it easier to sleep.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BWV988

I'm finally feeling a little better after being in quite a numb, depressive state for two weeks


----------



## Kevin001

Music


----------



## Lyyli

Warm compress


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee


----------



## LunaliketheMoon

Listening to Cavetown while laying on my bed, staring outside the window. Just enjoying the music, really.


----------



## PandaBearx

Received an email back for a medical billing position. Really hope to set up an interview with them, feel nervous.


----------



## Lohikaarme

My dog resting her head on my foot


----------



## Zatch

Music, booze, a sense of personal security.


----------



## 0589471

This video (start at 0:51to skip intro story)




Having played online games myself this group of guys are totally cool for actually playing with this little kid. They're keeping it fun for him and hearing him out. The kid is adorable in turn because he's so innocent and friendly (all the while waving guns and throwing bombs).

Overall such a positive little video I love it.


----------



## stratsp

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> This video (start at 0:51to skip intro story)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having played online games myself this group of guys are totally cool for actually playing with this little kid. They're keeping it fun for him and hearing him out. The kid is adorable in turn because he's so innocent and friendly (all the while waving guns and throwing bombs).
> 
> Overall such a positive little video I love it.


Beautifull... Just shows how we lost perspective in life after growing up....
And cheers to the guys for playing along


----------



## 0589471

stratsp said:


> Beautifull... Just shows how we lost perspective in life after growing up....
> And cheers to the guys for playing along


Haha I agree. He was such a cutie with wise words of advice at the end there. I really needed something like this after the few days I've been having. Always great to see something good going on in the world.


----------



## CNikki

Coffee.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r

I am looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## twitchy666

*Sadly yet another perk*

99% of life riddled

are short-lived, temp Ups & Downs... 20% or 80% luck has more power than efforts. all those other humans set our fate. >

taunts, invites, promos... fake or some realistic actual worthy..? but can disappear or backtrack or taken away, revoked

ƒresh new full driving licence. a treat. aware of all additional costs. too easy to accept & like... please consider all other swarms of endless parameters affecting life... new job!! then fired... my recent grocery trips. hungry. snacks run out...

definitely life is restored with this licence. just since June my car compounded by police. collected by friend and me.

phases of... out-of-control life leading to suicidal feelings. more suffering rather end it sooner than dragged into more pain.
however pleased. right attitude. Ready for the very worst. any random reason this loss happens again... ƒirst ∂ea†h in çø®e ƒamily got me poised for a string of more to follow. didn't expect it, that first incident, but next was no surprise. only 1 core member left (me) and bro. I was wondering... who next..? me or Dad for age. my poor health a birth. then my bro.. 70+ while me 42. either of us goes under a bus first? then the other would get the assets.. as we sold Dad's home...


----------



## Kevin001

I know what I'll be practicing the rest of the night lol


----------



## Nelar

Nicotine gum


----------



## 3stacks

Her


----------



## Kevin001

Music and tea


----------



## rmb1990

Being able to lose weight. Something I haven't been able to do for 8 years.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Linkin Park
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Klove


----------



## Solomoon

Didn't feel like playing games or anything so it was fortunate that a youtuber I subscribe to was doing a livestream. Not sure that I really enjoy livestreams in general but her's are always cozy.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Homemade soup


----------



## Kiwifruit

Chinese takeout Monday!


----------



## Fun Spirit

This one is silly for me: I changed my desktop picture on my laptop.
I wanted a hot fictional character on my background so when I am typing my comic stories I can have my Notepad screen panel to side and and hot character on the other.

Like how Dennis on Jurassic Park had his hot girl on his computer screen.

* *















I have mines too.
LOL
This was my last pic


* *









And this is my current one:

* *





One of my Doodles I made.
LOL; D 
Some of my Doodles just touch my heart:heart




I can write and get a glance at a hot character. 
Write some more, glance again. Write, glance, write. Crack a smile, write some more.
HA HA HA HA; D ; D ; D


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee and bible time


----------



## Vip3r

My brother is bringing me cough drops, chicken noodle soup and orange juice.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> My brother is bringing me cough drops, chicken noodle soup and orange juice.


If only my sister were that nice! lol :squeeze hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> If only my sister were that nice! lol :squeeze hope you feel better soon!


Lol :laugh: Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## snowhite

I so appreciate that he says I'm beautiful instead of pretty... or hot. It feels really good. :mushy


----------



## Meisha12

Friendly people on this forum.


----------



## Vip3r

My dog sitting in my lap.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Getting a little text from my love.


----------



## 8888

That I have a date soon


----------



## PandaBearx

^ congrats :clap and best of luck 


Got a call back for another job position, not sure if i’ll end up taking it...but I feel like a change may be nice.


----------



## cosmicslop

Is there a better feeling than making the people you're soft for laugh


----------



## twitchy666

*maybe i can trust my car*

made it like new by giving a fresh new battery

hilarious if it still pops it again? same as light bulbs. everything dies.

some restoration possible. home failure to crank - a beautiful gift. 24-hour recharge gets going for days. then an away-from-home killer. 
enjoyable surprise new to me! never before. 
raw exchange of old battery to new. failed to start retry OK. it need priming? intended to try old battery after long walk heavy purchase. juices can recover over time, when not keep trying

experimental life. lab for me. Oh... perhaps if a toddler been generated between us by now.. keep it in a cage, testing it...

I teach him/her before school


----------



## TryingMara

Knowing I don’t have to go into work too early tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Just finished Christmas shopping phew...so much money but worth it.


----------



## Barakiel

Just the thought of the caramel vanilla iceburg I’ll be getting in a few minutes. :mushy


----------



## FindingPeace

Not having to go back to work til Sunday night


----------



## komorikun

The hard cider with melted cheese on flour tortillas was pretty good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The hard cider with melted cheese on flour tortillas was pretty good.


 How's the new refrigerator?


----------



## BeautyandRage

This documentary called American Circumcision, I’m glad people are talking out about RIC.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> How's the new refrigerator?


It's a cheap model but still waaaaay better than the old one. Think fridges were much smaller back in the 80s. Like certain brands of wine I couldn't fit in the fridge standing upright. With the cork they were too tall. Way more space in the door area. The handle is lot thicker so it's a nice feeling to open it. The old fridge kind of constantly hummed while the new one is quiet for long periods and is only intermittently loud.

The old one was just depressing to look at. The seals were disintegrating and there was dark brown/black molding growing on the seals. It was kind of icky putting my food in there.

Most everything in this apartment is decrepit. I thought I wouldn't mind so much but I do. If it were super, duper cheap then I might feel better about it but it's not. It's cheaper than average for this area but it's no steal.

The old fridge (posted this before):


----------



## WillYouStopDave

He must be sweating about the lease. You sign a new one each year?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> He must be sweating about the lease. You sign a new one each year?


No. It was a 1 year lease at the start but since September it's been month to month. So I just have to give him 1 month's notice before I move out. Year long leases and month to month both have positives and negatives.

Month to month is nice cause you can move out anytime but the landlord can jack up the rent on you, something to be afraid of if rents are increasing rapidly in your area. With a one year lease you are stuck but at least you don't have to worry about rent increases during that period.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No. It was a 1 year lease at the start but since September it's been month to month. So I just have to give him 1 month's notice before I move out. Year long leases and month to month both have positives and negatives.
> 
> Month to month is nice cause you can move out anytime but the landlord can jack up the rent on you, something to be afraid of if rents are increasing rapidly in your area. With a one year lease you are stuck but at least you don't have to worry about rent increases during that period.


 Hmmmm. Guess he wants you to stay then. I wouldn't expect a sudden burst of generosity from someone who is overtly stingy unless they have a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady

day offs ahead


----------



## andy1984

biking in the rain was super fun. mostly because i knew i can get dry as soon as i get home. games meetup today was fun too. helped friend with her shopping again, she seems happier.


----------



## harrison

Magnificent full moon outside my window again tonight.


----------



## zerf

Watching Conan O'Brien. Hands down the best comedic host.


----------



## Musicfan

Christmas was pretty good. Got some good gifts, got some money, spent the day with my mother, watched basketball, drank some beer. And now gonna watch the latest Jurassic World movie.


----------



## Barakiel

I opened my bedroom window and now it smells like snow in here.


----------



## celrys

I like the sound of the traffic outside. It can be like white noise. I also recently bought an old snowboarding video game.


----------



## tea111red

cappuccino


----------



## CNikki

Going on an 80's music streak and having wine.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got internet back...unlimited!


----------



## C137




----------



## nancysamuel

A day off


----------



## kesker

Twamblin!! AND gormblin! :yay


----------



## Blue Dino

A big cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## Greatthinker

I am thinking to go to eat ragada . ragada is savory dish here in India. Bye ,I will be back.


----------



## 8888

I'm happy with the new make-up I ordered.


----------



## cloudydreams

food


----------



## SparklingWater

Surprise bag of asian stir fry veggies in the freezer. Also surprise chicken breasts. Damn thing is so packed find all type of stuff when you go through it.


----------



## Kevin001

Youtube


----------



## blue tang

The existence of this thread. And I am 'here'.


----------



## harrison

The binding on these books - some of them are so beautiful it's just crazy.


----------



## Ghossts

Thinking about music


----------



## Smallfry

The extra fleece blanket over my duvet


----------



## Noca

Music


----------



## harrison

Got a book on ebay I've been trying to find for a long time in first edition. Really hard to find - especially in good condition. So exciting.


----------



## Barakiel

These B12 supplements have a nice taste to them. Sometimes I take 2-3 extra because of that. :um


----------



## tea111red

this relaxation video, i guess.


----------



## 8888

That my mail has been coming on time lately.


----------



## Kevin001

Youtube and nice weather .


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I had almost a full day of not worrying about work yesterday.


----------



## tea111red

bed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Food.


----------



## 8888

Planning art projects


----------



## Ai

Just thinking about how bizarrely far I've come since 2009/2010, when my first self-destructive spiral began. I'm actually _somewhat_ close to being a semi-functioning adult now.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I found a shirt in the sale that will be ok for starting my new job on monday.
£4.50 for a £20.00 shirt
Yes Please


----------



## 8888

That some support groups I am in for other issues seem to be getting more active after much inactivity.


----------



## Maslow

I just passed 20k words towards my novel. Another 20k to go before it's technically a novel.


----------



## Citrine79

I don’t have to go to work today...and I can stay in my room all day and do nothing, which is exactly what I need right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I found my favourite pair of socks. They have cacti on them. I'm not sure why I like them since I'm usually completely indifferent to socks.


----------



## Citrine79

my team won tonight!!


----------



## Ekardy

The hot steamy water warming up my toes.


----------



## PandaBearx

I did majority of my spring cleaning :high5 and have two bags of cloths to donate.


----------



## Citrine79

finally warm enough to be outside...got some fresh air and spent some time playing with my nephew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

I seem to have settled down and my mind feels a lot clearer. Should not **** around with the dosage of my medication.


----------



## SparklingWater

This woman called back. I'm excited to sit down and discuss career options with her. Also, excited abt therapy today.


----------



## SparklingWater

God twosetviolin is one of my favorite youtube channels. Love.

* *


----------



## Citrine79

It is Friday...and pay day. Every few days or so we get a nice warm day and that would be today so I was able to walk outside on my lunch break. And hockey is on tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giovanniiiii

Knowing that I have girlfriend who accepts me for who I am and will play video games with me!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

How much I genuinely love coding! I wake up every day and look forward to learning and can't wait until I get to the more complicated languages. With less stress in my life I've also managed to get more things done and have more patience and energy to do them. Really proud of what I've accomplished and who I'm becoming.


----------



## scooby

Im trying to limit my time here extremely heavily, but I thought I'd post this. I discovered that I could get free dessert pizzas delivered from this pizza place. Had to go tell my friend across the hall and she ordered one for each of us to test it, and yup $0. We couldn't even finish them so we gave pieces away to whoever we can find. That was all a fun little adventure. Gotta have those moments to stop from going insane.

Funny thing is they are still free. Wonder how long it'll last.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I found out this past weekend that I’m going to have a son, in November. It’ll be a dream come true. This is pleasing me, right now.


----------



## Going Sane

myself but the dopamine effect of that doesnt last very long, i have to go back to the old ways of the monk i once was


----------



## Fun Spirit

We got a Chocolate Cake! I spoked it up and it came to pass. When we were at the store 2 days ago I told my Sister that I had a taste for a Chocolate Cake at a store called Publix. A whole cake inatead of a slice. They have the best chocolate cake. I think I told my Mom about it too. That or maybe she over heard me saying it. Well anyway today, just now my Mom tell me we have some cake. I go in the kitchen to find a whole chocolate cake from Publix. He must had went to the store and bought it. Maybe my Mom asked him. Either way I got me some cake. I cut myself a pretty large slice. I stopped that dvd player to quickly go into our kitchen to get me some cake. I'm so happy. lol


----------



## Barakiel

A chocolate Irish cream milkshake


----------



## harrison

Amazing light outside this window.


----------



## aqwsderf

4 days off work 🙂


----------



## hayes

Knowing that there are pigs drunk from fermented corn in this world.


----------



## CNikki

My morning/afternoon coffees. Yes, I'm on my third cup.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

Right now it's music and knowing I have a little bit more time to find a new job while still under quarantine.

It's funny how before quarantine, I hated having to come up with some fancy way of saying I didn't go out during my weekend to people who ask. When WFH started, I felt relieved knowing I didn't have to come up with some excuse for why I don't like being out 24/7 but now after some time, I'm starting to find that even now there's an expectation for what you do while in quarantine.

I don't do anything interesting. I don't get why that's so hard to accept. :stu


----------



## AffinityWing

I got a 110 on the programming project I had been crying out of frustration over and that I was almost going to give up on and turn in unfinished. At this rate, it looks like I may be able to finish with all As in my classes again, but I'm still waiting on final grades for two of them so we'll see. Still can't believe I went from always having been a "bordering on failing" or completely average at best student, to getting As in college-level classes.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

AffinityWing said:


> I got a 110 on the programming project I had been crying out of frustration over and that I was almost going to give up on and turn in unfinished. At this rate, it looks like I may be able to finish with all As in my classes again, but I'm still waiting on final grades for two of them so we'll see. Still can't believe I went from always having been a "bordering on failing" or completely average at best student, to getting As in college-level classes.


----------



## Lohikaarme

This Terraria treehouse (pic too humongous to post)


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## lily

Nothing much


----------



## Kevin001

Being off from work phew


----------



## TinyFlutter

I took the longer way home this evening, and watched the sunset over a field of flowers and saw wild rabbits :heart.


----------



## trendyfool

TinyFlutter said:


> I took the longer way home this evening, and watched the sunset over a field of flowers and saw wild rabbits.


That's lovely


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

working on my various art projects and sometimes coming on here. its a way of interacting with people without actually interacting with people


----------



## 0blank0

The show outlander lol


----------



## andy1984

its friday!!!!!


----------



## Care2018

I went for a walk and I feel good!


----------



## alwaysrunning

I bought some more pretty paper today so I can make some more decorative things from Pinterest.


----------



## TinyFlutter

trendyfool said:


> That's lovely


Thank you  I want to take pictures next time, those rabbits are adorable :love2


----------



## twitchy666

deathcounts


clearing up the planet of the bodies, if action is done, to tidy away? not left outside to rot?

natural! every life has a destiny including an end. purpose. cycle


----------



## leaf in the wind

A dip in the heat wave. We have the next few days with refreshing sub-30C weather before the next heat wave hits.


----------



## aqwsderf

The Hamilton soundtrack


----------



## TryingMara

The AC.


----------



## Crisigv

I have the weekend off.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I go back to work at my thrift store on Tuesday. Finally.


----------



## TryingMara

The weather. It’s beautiful out!


----------



## harrison

The sunshine.


----------



## Gala_Evandrus

Lately I’ve been remembering stuff I had forgotten for years like songs and nostalgic memories of the good old days


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm pleased that my doggie is laying in the bed with me, I feel less alone with her by my side. So I am thankful for her right now. I love my dog Ruby.


----------



## Euripides

The sun. Praise it.

(inb4 EU-wide heatwave)


----------



## Crisigv

My new diffuser is pretty nice and helping me sleep. Also, my new Adidas leggings I bought from Costco are wonderfully comfortable. And my cat just jumped on the bed.


----------



## mOnester

Animal Crossing hehe... and maple bacon jerky


----------



## harrison

Watching Amelie. It's actually quite hard to be depressed while you're watching this movie.

And Audrey Tautou is so cute it's just ridiculous.


----------



## D'avjo

a raspberry muller rice


----------



## Kevin001

Got a free bottle of cologne pretty much.


----------



## harrison

Actually got out of this flat and went for a walk. Nice to get some fresh air and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## TheOriginalBlah

I get pleased every Friday. Because it's Friday.


----------



## Crisigv

Pumpkin Spice coffee creamer, summer can stay though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A certain someone.


----------



## zkv

Metabolism's back as before since I stopped with the pills. I'm losing weight just sitting on my arse. Pretty good deal.


----------



## harrison

This wonderful website - about tours etc of Bangkok.

https://bangkokvanguards.com/2020/05/28/khun-somchai-the-decoder-of-chinatown/


----------



## zkv

It's a beautiful day and I have a beer in my hand. I was getting sick of my feet being cold. How long can I sit out here?


----------



## CNikki

Drinking.


----------



## Kevin001

Coffee


----------



## VIncymon

Its a beautiful day, and I'm feeling optimistic about life.
Maybe its just the weather, but I take my optimism where I can get it, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thinking about how I can run my audio system once all the cables I need arrive from Amazon


----------



## Crisigv

This heated blanket is pretty comforting right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shoppers high of Amazon stuff arriving


----------



## 8888

Yummy chocolate hummus


----------



## blue2

The term "Disco rice" makes maggots seem so cute.


----------



## Modestdee

I reached a fitness goal! 😉


----------



## VIncymon

Modestdee said:


> I reached a fitness goal! &#128521;


Good for you. I think my breakup has turned me into a fitness guru, lol.

I may actually get the 6pack superhero body I've always wanted, if I keep this up.


----------



## Crisigv

I am keeping my eating in check and I'm already losing weight. Yahoo!


----------



## staticradio725

blue2 said:


> The term "Disco rice" makes maggots seem so cute.


The fact that I just read this post. I knew there was a reason I got out of bed today.


----------



## Crisigv

An outstanding package finally got delivered.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My new Nintendo Switch got shipped today.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My new Nintendo Switch got shipped today.


That is going to be very fun.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> That is going to be very fun.


Yes, yes it will.


----------



## VIncymon

learnt to play a new song yesterday:

"Can't hide love" ..Earth Wind and Fire...

It's got some rad chord progressions...I'm surprised how quickly I picked it up.


----------



## Fixxer

How quiet it gets on winter's regular cold days.


----------



## harrison

I think this Panadol might be starting to take this headache away.


----------



## Crisigv

Lost another 1.6lbs this week. Almost 10lbs down from the start of our second lockdown. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## staticradio725

Crisigv said:


> Lost another 1.6lbs this week. Almost 10lbs down from the start of our second lockdown. I'm proud of myself.


As you should be! Losing weight is hard work, especially with the world on lockdown right now and all the gyms being closed. Keep up the good work!

We just ordered Chinese food, which is something that basically never happens. Excited for my crab rangoon


----------



## alwaysrunning

Set my alarm for 8 this morning and actually got up. Cooked, cleaned, organised. Busy day and glad to have got a lot done.


----------



## Crisigv

staticradio725 said:


> As you should be! Losing weight is hard work, especially with the world on lockdown right now and all the gyms being closed. Keep up the good work!


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Starcut83

The silence and stillness of midnight while listening to mellow music, going between browsing these forums and writing.

There's something about this time of night. It's like nothing is "expected" of me. Most everyone on my side of the world is asleep. I like to take short walks around where I live and just feel and smell the crisp fresh air, look up at the moon and the few stars I can see. To *be *alone in the silent stillness and yet not* feel *alone...as opposed to daytime when everyone is awake running around...it can be hard to slow down and remember where I'm at in the moment instead of thinking ahead to where I'm headed, what's next, what I'd rather be doing, or where I'd rather be.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Can't say that I'm entirely "pleased" or happy/ positive about this development but for the first time since I was probably in single digit years, I finally have a vision.

I'm turning 29 this year, 30 next, and while I have missed out on a lot in my 20s, I feel as though in my 30s I will be entering my "prime" so to speak. For the first time in a long time, I have a motivation to do something and that is quite a new feeling.

Whether my plans come to fruition is one thing but at least I now have plans after so many years.


----------



## Blue Dino

This beer and Ritz crackers with canned tuna.


----------



## VIncymon

I feel a lot more at peace now than I did a month ago. My emotional turmoil and bitterness have really mellowed out. I feel a fog lifting. I feel like I "may" start back enjoying life.


----------



## johnfred01

The quietness of my surroundings


----------



## alienjunkie

this wine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starcut83

I'm hurting from loneliness but feeling okay atm...I numbed it a little for the evening...it helps a bit.


I hate being alone.




Preying for the day when I can tell someone I need some space. When alone time will feel nice.


----------



## Saoirse8

The weather is awesome here in Albuquerque. And I have a whole day with no obligations and can plan on doing what I need to. Gardening, painting, practicing music...It's going to be a great day.


----------



## Starcut83

Listening to positive music from my past bringing back memories of a time when everything felt fine, there were no worries on my mind and I was completely present even though I didn't know it at that moment. Even if it was just that moment it's a memory I sometimes recall to remind myself what it feels like when everything is okay right now.


----------



## harrison

Earl Grey tea.


----------



## lily

harrison said:


> Earl Grey tea.


Mm.. I love that tea! I almost forgot about it!
What's pleasing me.. that I went out for a walk today...


----------



## Starcut83

After meditating for about 20 minutes I feel a pleasantly cool, breeze like energy flowing through my body, it's relaxing.


----------



## Starcut83

Soothing music and a cool breeze through my window.


----------



## CeltAngel

The creative and spiritual energies are really flowing at the moment, feels nice. Also.... I'm pleased that I don't feel like the complete trainwreck I did when I woke up.


----------



## Starcut83

There were some rough moments today but they didn't last too long and now the day is winding down and I feel very content. The weekends are the hardest for me so I look forward to the weekdays. I'm glad I get to see my therapist tomorrow as well.


----------



## Starcut83

It's cooler today than yesterday. I'm really thankful for that.


----------

